# Akvarisztika



## abrak (2006 Szeptember 9)

Az akvarisztika gyűjtőnévvel elkeresztelt hobbi egy remek "fertőzés", amelyből elég nehéz talán teljesen nem is lehet vagy nem is érdemes soha kigyógyulni. Jó lenne, ha a hozzám hasonlóan megfertőzöttek kötetlenül és főleg önzetlenül megbeszélhetnék tapasztalataikat az akvarizálás rejtélyes világáról. Szerintetek jó ötlet?


----------



## atneworld (2006 Szeptember 10)

Udvozlom a topicodat, remelem nem csak egy kallodo, sereghajto lesz valahol a "Honap temai" kozott...
Mivel engem erdekel a tema, ezert kerdeznek is: kinek van, vagy talalkozott mar sosvizi akvariumokkal? Kb. mennyi ennek a letrehozasi koltsege, fenntartasa, mennyi a minimalis nagysaga, stb. 

Koszi


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 11)

ez kallodó topic?kizárt
erről oldalakat lehetne írni,általában minden akvárium sósvizűmivel csekély mennyiséggel(jódmentes só) fokozzuk a halak ellenálló képességét.
érdemes malterbe venni cuccokat,ha kifog az ember 1 olyat aki már megunta vagy nyüg neki akkor olcsón lehet venni,állatkereskedések ajtaján szokott lenni hirdetés. amúgy nem olcsó mulatság 1 gyönyörű akvárium
és ahol 1 van ott lesz mégegy
térjünk vissza a tengeri akváriumhoz:kezdésnek én egy 140l körüli akváriumot ajánlanék,csak sacc(14000ft tól.)
ehhez hőfokszabályzós vízmelegítőt, inkább 2őt egy 100 és egy 50 Wost.(2eggyütt akár 10000-)
szűrő sokféle létezik,én a belső szűrőt ajánlom, 140l-eshez ez is egy 10evagy fölötte.
kell még világító berendezés-ezt lehet fabrikálni.kavicsot gyűjteni.stb.
tegyük fel ezek megvannak 30-40e Ft.
feltöltöttük az akváriumot vízzel megállapítottuk ,hogy jól beállítottuk a fűtőtesteket, a kívánt hőmérséklet állandó.itt már elképzelésünk van milyen halat veszünk.beállítjuk a víz keménységét,és ph értékét,ez nem drága.
veszünk kiegészitőket növény műnövény szikla darab,hőmérő,
felkészülünk a betegségekre, fertőtlenitők,és tudjuk mi a teendő ilyenkor(1 kis lexikális tudás) Halválasztás, ehhez jó az állatkereskedő is de nem árt előre megismerni a fajtákat.és sínen van a dolog,
Halak sokfélék vannak nagy a választék,vehetsz csikóhalat is csak ritka, pesten beszerezhető,asszem 5ezertől kezdődik vagy már több is.pár éve nem vettem


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 11)

venni kell egy szakkönyvet,mert tényleg nagyon tág a téma.

abrak te mikkel foglalkozol?tenyésztesz is?


----------



## atneworld (2006 Szeptember 11)

Kosz szepen luis enrique (eloszor irom le ezt a nevet eletemben  ennyi eleg is lenne, mert hat csak ugy feluletesen erdeklodom egyenlore (mivel van ilyen topic).


----------



## abrak (2006 Szeptember 11)

*Atneworld!*

Sok szeretettel üdvozöllek benneteket!
Én még soha nem tartottam tengeri élőlényeket, max félsósvízi halacskákat, de azok is inkább édesvízi halaknak számítanak a szakirodalom szerint.
Amennyiben tengeri akváriumon töröd a fejed, úgy nagy fába vágod a fejszédet. Egyrészt rengeteg szakirodalomra és még több pénzre lesz szükséged. Azonban az anyagi kiadásokat nagyban befolyásolják azon körülmények, hogy milyen élőlényeket kívánsz tartani, hogy milyen biotópot szeretnél létrehozni (korall, nyilt tengeri, laguna, mangrove stb.). A tengeri akvarisztikában nem a felszerelés a drágább hanem a belevaló élőlények. Azonban el kell mondanom, hogy a legolcsóbb felszerelésekkel számolva is sokkal több, mint amennyit Luis Enriqe leírt. Kicsiben számolva egy kb. 200 lityis korallszirti aki, koralokkal, különféle csalánozókkal és mondjuk egy pár bohóchallal + teljes felszerelés minimum 500 000,-Ft. Nem gondoltad volna mi? Pedig ez csak a kezdő készlet. Spórolni nem nagyon tudsz, mivel a technikát meg kell venned (még az sem garancia arra, hogy az első napok után szinte minden kipusztul benne) Nem egyszerű dolog, de sok előzetes tanulással nem is reménytelen. Sajnos én nem sokat tudok Neked tengeri akvárium ügyben segíteni, mivel nincs tapasztalatom. Csupán ismerőseim vannak akiknek van. Én azt javasolnám, hogy inkább trópusi folyami vagy tavi halscokkal kezd el. Azok is vannak olyan szépek, sőt... Árban pedig a töredéke a tengerinek. Egy szépen leutánzott amazonászi vagy tanganyika tavi biotop lenyűgöz majd Téged és másokat is. Nem beszélve a sok sikerélményről amelyek idővel sorba jönnek majd. A tengeri akvarizálást csak akkor javasolnám, ha már szereztél námi tapasztalatot édesvízi halakkal vagy annyi pénzed van, hogy nem számít a sok kudarc, mivel finanszírozni tudod a "tanfolyamot". Egyébként kár lenne a sok elpusztult élőlényért, ugyanis az a legnagyobb probléma, hogy a tengeri állatkákat mind az élőhelyükön fogdossák ki majd szállítják a kereskedésekbe. Mire odaérnek 90% elpusztul. A megmaradtak 90% pedig a tartóknál pusztul el. Csupán a 10%-nak a 10%-a tengődik, de azok is csak hozzáértőknél. Az édesvízi halaknál ez az arány sokkal jobb és ráadásul az értékesített halak és növények 95% tenyésztett és nem vadon befogott. Ha édesvízi halak mellett teszed le a garast, abban tudok segíteni.

Luis Enrique!

Neked voltak vagy vannak halaid?

Üdv.


----------



## abrak (2006 Szeptember 11)

*Üdv Luis Enrique*

Jelenleg az elevenszülőkre vagyok rákattanva. Most az endler halacska az ami igazán izgalomban tart. Közel 35 éve guppikkal kezdtem, és most ismét az elevenszülőknél kötöttem ki. Időközben tartottam illetve sikeresen tenyésztettem szinte az összes akváriumban tartott édesvízi halat. Egy időben kint a kertben épített medencékben (nyáron) nagy tömegben tenyésztettem a kereskedők illetve a lelkes gyerekek részére. Ma már szerényebben csinálom és szinte kizárólag elevenszülőkkel, mivel genetkájuk érdekel. Már nem kihívás más halakat tenyészteni.


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 12)

Én csak egy olcsó variációt említettem,régóta nem vásároltam már és kifogom a jó vételeket.
Igen a guppi az alaphal,a kezdetekkor,az örökléstan is érdekes terület, de már nehéz új mutációt létrehozni, most a sziámi harcoshal tenyésztésbe fogok bele,de csak saját célú Sügerekkel foglalkoztál már?Gondolkozom rajtuk erősen. 
Most jelenleg gurámikkal,vitorláshallal,kolibrivel,xifoval,páncélos és algaevőharcsával,tetrákkal és Bettákkal foglalkozom, legutobbi vételem szerintem elég jó lett:140l akv. 1 crystal r20II szűrő,2 jager hőfokos melegítő,2 levegőztető-mindenféle porlasztóval, mesterséges alakzatok,és növények+1 doboz kacat(vízhőmérő,sera fertőtlenítők,műnövény stb.) mindez 15e- 
ezért most bővítenem kell


----------



## atneworld (2006 Szeptember 12)

Uj kerdes: 
Ekszerteknos tenyeszetrol mit tudtok? Van ket "koros" teknosom, olyan 15-16 evesek, parban vannak. Sokat olvastam roluk neten, mit hogyan kene. Van tapasztalatotok?


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 12)

csak felületes.
a keltetésről van,egyik ismerősőmnél láttam, de régebben,ha jól tudom 1 hímre több nöstény jutott nála.
akkor is mérgelődőttvalami záptojás szétrobbant,víz nagyon nem érheti a tojást,de kell a meleg is,
eddig még nem raktak tojást?mert 2-3 évesen már ívarérettek.


----------



## atneworld (2006 Szeptember 12)

luis enrique írta:


> eddig még nem raktak tojást?mert 2-3 évesen már ívarérettek.


 
nem, mert kicsi volt nekik mindig a szaraz felulet, epphogy elfertek rajta, homok nem volt benne/rajta meg ilyesmi. De meretben a him kisebbre nott, lehet hogy nem megy neki 
amugy megfigyelheto az "udvarlas" mar regota...


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 12)

lehet homok kell, a tojást pedig ki kell venni, külön keltetni, erre van módszer.
csak előbb legyen érdemes lenne akkor megpróbálni,talán kvarchomokkal.nehéz a homokot szépen átszűrni az tény ,de vannak praktikák. mert szerintem vízbe nem fogja berakni a tojást az egyenlő a semmivel. 
ha nem akarod ideiglenesen sem elcsúfitani a terráriumot, szerezz be egy kocka neonlámpa burkolatot vagy valami hasonlót és hátha bejön,sőt az utána jó keltetni is,csak legyen víz(hely) amibe a fütő testet rakod,a homok ne legyen átázott és le kell takarni üveggel. azthiszem 100 nap körül kelnek is.teknősőnként változó


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 12)

atneworld írta:


> Udvozlom a topicodat, remelem nem csak egy kallodo, sereghajto lesz valahol a "Honap temai" kozott...
> Mivel engem erdekel a tema, ezert kerdeznek is: kinek van, vagy talalkozott mar sosvizi akvariumokkal? Kb. mennyi ennek a letrehozasi koltsege, fenntartasa, mennyi a minimalis nagysaga, stb.
> 
> Koszi


 

Elég sok balgaságot olvastam a válaszok között. Mielőtt erre adod a fejedet, menj el egy kereskedésbe, lehetőleg olyanba, ahol kizárólag ezzel foglalkoznak. Ott eltudnak látni szaktanácsokkal. Na ennek a feléért meglehet valósítani az akit. Tapasztalati érték, hogy 200 liter alatt az egyensúly nem marad meg sokáig. Kb 1000 ft/liter körüli az ár. Ha nem akarsz anemonákat, vagy esetleg korallokat tartani abban az esetben kicsit olcsóbb, mert nem kell hozzá olyan drága lámpa. Egy magasnyomású fémhalogén, a megfelelő égővel 50 000 körül van. Ezt csak halas akiba nem kell venni. A belevaló élőlényeket nagyon gondosan és előrelátóan kell összeválogatni, mert nagyon nagy lehet a bukta. Pl: egy Picasso felzabálja idővel a kissebb halakat stb. Csikóhalban nem szabad gondolkodni, mert nagyon speciális életfeltételeket kell neki biztosítani. majdnem biztos, hogy egy kezdő éhenhalasztja. Ugyanez a helyzet a Mandarin-hallal. Csak fejlett, jólműködő akváriumban találhatók meg az élelmezési forrásaik. De egy egyszerűbb halas akit mindenképp érdemes kipróbálni, majd később egy komolyabb, akár biotóp jellegűt is kialakítani a meglévőből. A bohóchalas (talán a legnépszerűbb) akit se egyszerű tartani, mert a rózsa, amiban a halak laknak, elég kényes. Nekem már jónéhány megadta magát. Ebben volt 25 000 forintos is. Szal először egy szaki, és paralel egy szakkönyv. Van olcsóbb szakkönyv is 1500 magasságában, és szerintem a legjobb is. Konkrét és gyakorlati tanácsokat ad, nem összeollózott szöveg gyüjteménye. 
By


----------



## abrak (2006 Szeptember 12)

Nagyjából egyet értek veled de ismétlem, én soha nem próbálkoztam tengeri akvárummal (kivéve mikor a tengeren nyaraltam és uborkásüvegbe megfigyelés céljából mindenféle herkentyűt üsszefogdostam) Néha beleolvasok a szakirodalomba, mivel az is érdekel. Szerintem az anemone (tengeri rózsa) már akkor sem lehetett jó erőben mikor hozzád került, és ez sajnos szinte az összes befogott majd értékesített élőlény estében igaz. Nem beszélve arról a hatalmas stresszről ami a kifogással, szállítással majd az új környezettel és vízminőséggel jár. Egyik tengeri előlény sem tudod, hogy eredetileg milyen környezetben vagy milyen paraméterű vízben pancsolt boldogabb korában. Ezt a változást kevés kivételtől eltekintve kevesen bírják elviselni otthoni amatőr körülmények között. Tisztelet a kivétel, de a kereskedők nem mindig viselkednek tisztességesen akkor, amikor tanácsot kérsz tőlük. Az üzleti érdek általában előrébb való. Ők is hatalmas pénzeket ölnek bele, és szeretnék ha az mihamarabb megtérülne és lehetőleg sokat fialna. Az infókat, ha egyáltalán adnak, nagyon cseppenként adagolják, mivel szükségük van visszatérő vevőre. (Sajnos olyan is van aki egyáltalán nem ért hozzá, csupán elad) Csak addig a mértékig segítőkészek amíg az üzleti érdekük is úgy kívánja. Kevés olyan kivétel van aki, valóban segítőkész és számára fontos az élőlény további sorsa. Aki képes arra, hogy bizonyos dolgokról lebeszéljen, mikor a gyönyörűségtől elvakultan de tudatlanul szeretnél ezt azt összevásárolni. Ezen vagy hasonló fórumokon tübbet lehet tanulni, még akkor is ha néha nem teljesen helyesek a kérdésekre feltett válaszok. Mindig van ugyanis olyan aki megkérdőjelezi a válsz helyességét, aztán többen bekapcsolódva általában a helyes választ is megtalálják. És itt senki nem üzleti vagy egyéb érdekból segít, hanem önzetlenül. Legalábbis remélem. Tehát ha tényleg van olyan köztetek, aki tengeri akiban rendelkezik tapasztalattal, akkor itt a nagy alkalom, hogy megossza tudását és tapasztalatait. Arra kérlek WebDragon , hogy ha van tapasztalatod, akkor segíts kedves Atneworld barátunknak.

Jó halazást mindenkinek, és nézzetek be máskor is.


----------



## abrak (2006 Szeptember 12)

*Üdv WebDragon!*

Nagyjából egyet értek veled de ismétlem, én soha nem próbálkoztam tengeri akvárummal (kivéve mikor a tengeren nyaraltam és uborkásüvegbe megfigyelés céljából mindenféle herkentyűt üsszefogdostam) Néha beleolvasok a szakirodalomba, mivel az is érdekel. Szerintem az anemone (tengeri rózsa) már akkor sem lehetett jó erőben mikor hozzád került, és ez sajnos szinte az összes befogott majd értékesített élőlény estében igaz. Nem beszélve arról a hatalmas stresszről ami a kifogással, szállítással majd az új környezettel és vízminőséggel jár. Egyik tengeri előlény sem tudod, hogy eredetileg milyen környezetben vagy milyen paraméterű vízben pancsolt boldogabb korában. Ezt a változást kevés kivételtől eltekintve kevesen bírják elviselni otthoni amatőr körülmények között. Tisztelet a kivétel, de a kereskedők nem mindig viselkednek tisztességesen akkor, amikor tanácsot kérsz tőlük. Az üzleti érdek általában előrébb való. Ők is hatalmas pénzeket ölnek bele, és szeretnék ha az mihamarabb megtérülne és lehetőleg sokat fialna. Az infókat, ha egyáltalán adnak, nagyon cseppenként adagolják, mivel szükségük van visszatérő vevőre. (Sajnos olyan is van aki egyáltalán nem ért hozzá, csupán elad) Csak addig a mértékig segítőkészek amíg az üzleti érdekük is úgy kívánja. Kevés olyan kivétel van aki, valóban segítőkész és számára fontos az élőlény további sorsa. Aki képes arra, hogy bizonyos dolgokról lebeszéljen, mikor a gyönyörűségtől elvakultan de tudatlanul szeretnél ezt azt összevásárolni. Ezen vagy hasonló fórumokon tübbet lehet tanulni, még akkor is ha néha nem teljesen helyesek a kérdésekre feltett válaszok. Mindig van ugyanis olyan aki megkérdőjelezi a válsz helyességét, aztán többen bekapcsolódva általában a helyes választ is megtalálják. És itt senki nem üzleti vagy egyéb érdekból segít, hanem önzetlenül. Legalábbis remélem. Tehát ha tényleg van olyan köztetek, aki tengeri akiban rendelkezik tapasztalattal, akkor itt a nagy alkalom, hogy megossza tudását és tapasztalatait. Arra kérlek WebDragon , hogy ha van tapasztalatod, akkor segíts kedves Atneworld barátunknak.

Jó halazást mindenkinek, és nézzetek be máskor is.


----------



## atneworld (2006 Szeptember 13)

Hello!

Erdeklodve olvasom a hozzaszolasaitokat, de nem tervezek egyenlore tengeri akvariumot osszerakni, csak erdeklodom a tema irant. Ha mar ott lennek hogy belevagok, mindenkeppen beszereznek egypar konyvet rola. Ugyanis sose leszek olyan gazdag, hogy szorjam a penzt, raadasul sajat hibambol duplan dolgozzak 

A masik tema a teknos-szaporitas. Hogy oszinte legyek, csinaltam a ket teknosomnek olyan "szigetet" az akvarium egyik felebe, amelyik eleg nagy volt kettojuknek, sot a kozepebe raktam homokot is. Ez nyar elejen volt. Par het alatt belehordtak a melyedesbol a fel kannanyi homokot  az akvariumba. (a vizbe). Azota nem is probalkoztam ezzel a homokos dologgal. Azota van neki masik "szigetjuk".


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 14)

Szerintem egy keltető kellene, ahol megfelelő páratartalom, és hőmérsékletet lehet a tojásoknak biztosítani. Azonban nagyon kell rájuk vigyázni, mert hajyszálvékony zsinór ami a külső burokhoz rögzízi a magot, könnyen leszakad. Azt annyi. "amatőr" körülmények között szinte csak a véletlen segíthet a szaporodásban. A "szigetnek" vastag homokrétegből kell állnia. Ebbe készítenek egy lukat, amibe a tojgli kerül. Innen kiszedve, a perlites keltetébe rakva, már nagyobb a valószinűsége a megmaradásra. 

Az akváriumra viszatérve, szivesen válaszolok bármilyen kérdésre, úgy sós, mint édesvizi kategóriban. Ezzel fogllakozom. Én a lelkiismeretes fajtából való vagyok, és szivesen, érdek nélkül is segítek bármiben. 

Pókók - ízeltlábúak - eleségállatok - rágcsálók - hüllők - halak - madarak témakörben. 

[email protected] WebDragon


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Szeptember 14)

WebDragon írta:


> Szerintem egy keltető kellene, ahol megfelelő páratartalom, és hőmérsékletet lehet a tojásoknak biztosítani. Azonban nagyon kell rájuk vigyázni, mert hajyszálvékony zsinór ami a külső burokhoz rögzízi a magot, könnyen leszakad. Azt annyi. "amatőr" körülmények között szinte csak a véletlen segíthet a szaporodásban. A "szigetnek" vastag homokrétegből kell állnia. Ebbe készítenek egy lukat, amibe a tojgli kerül. Innen kiszedve, a perlites keltetébe rakva, már nagyobb a valószinűsége a megmaradásra.
> 
> Az akváriumra viszatérve, szivesen válaszolok bármilyen kérdésre, úgy sós, mint édesvizi kategóriban. Ezzel fogllakozom. Én a lelkiismeretes fajtából való vagyok, és szivesen, érdek nélkül is segítek bármiben.
> 
> ...


 
 Most mar ertem!  Egyszer erdeklodtem toled, hogy az a gyonyoru Leguan a tied-e amit a fotoalbumodban lattam.
Ezek szerint a tied


----------



## atneworld (2006 Szeptember 14)

micsoda allatok 
engem is erdekelnek valahol "ezek", de a kornyezetem undorodik toluk (szoval akikkel elek  na meg torodest is igenyelnek az biztos. Gyerekkoromban jo sok ideig el tudtam ucsorogni az akvarium elott es csak nezegetni a halakat, pedig nem voltak valami kulonlegesek. 
Amugy a teknostenyesztesrol nem keveset olvastam mar, homerseklet, vizmennyiseg, homokterulet nagysaga, melysege, idopontok, stb, stb. 

Koszi a valaszokat!


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 15)

dulifuli írta:


> Most mar ertem!  Egyszer erdeklodtem toled, hogy az a gyonyoru Leguan a tied-e amit a fotoalbumodban lattam.
> Ezek szerint a tied


 
Bocsi, én úgy emléxem ott válaszoltam. Már nem az enyém, Pestre eladtam egy lány mellé. Ott jobb helye van. Pedig nagyon kezes volt, és egyik büszkeségem, de már kezdte kinőni a lehetőségeimet, és kapóra jött a kívánság, hogy elvinnék.


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2006 Október 15)

Én is nagyon szeretem a halakat. Először csak egy 80 literes akváriumom volt, később kaptam egy 120 literest. Sajnos csak édesvízi halakat tartok. A nagy akváriumban elefánthalak, kalászhalak, díszmárnák, és algaevők vannak. A kissebbikben egy kb 10 cm átmérőjű pirosfülű ékszerteknős lakik télen. A kertben ástunk egy tavat kb 4 éve. Kifóliáztuk, teleültettük vízinövényekkel, tettünk bele víztisztítót és levegőztetőt. Vettünk bele 9 db koi pontyot. Ma már kb 100 db van benne. Szépen áttelelnek, szaporodnak, szemmel láthatóan jól érzik magukat. Azóta minden évben békáink is vannak, madarak járnak fürödni és inni a tóra. Fantasztikus dolog figyelni az életüket. A teknős is kint lakik tavasztól késő őszig. Ha fáradt vagyok, csak kiülök és a vízcsobogástól, a tó illatától megnyugszom.


----------



## zizike (2006 Október 27)

A gyerekek most kezdtek teknőst nevelgetni, kezdésnek egy sárgafülű ékszerteknősünk van. Az a kérdésem, hogy télen kell-e a teknősnek a vízét melegíteni, vagy megteszi a szobahőmérséklet is?


----------



## abrak (2006 Október 31)

*sárgafülű teknős*

Zizike

Tarthatod szobahőmérsékleten, legfeljebb ha 20 C alá csökken a víz hőmérséklete, az étvágyuk is annak arányában csökken. Nyáron a szabadban való tartás nagyon jót tesz, mivel a változatosabb kaja, a napon való sütkérezés és a friss levegő megerősíti őket.


----------



## abrak (2006 Október 31)

*kotnyeLes93*

Nagyon izgalmasan hangzik az a tó, gratulálok hozzá. Esetleg meglepnél bennünket egy-két fotóval?


----------



## shreck12 (2006 November 9)

abrak írta:


> Az akvarisztika gyűjtőnévvel elkeresztelt hobbi egy remek "fertőzés", amelyből elég nehéz talán teljesen nem is lehet vagy nem is érdemes soha kigyógyulni. Jó lenne, ha a hozzám hasonlóan megfertőzöttek kötetlenül és főleg önzetlenül megbeszélhetnék tapasztalataikat az akvarizálás rejtélyes világáról. Szerintetek jó ötlet?


 
100% egyetertek!

Nekem azonnal volna 10 kerdesem is de hat sajna magam vagyok itt, magammal meg minek dumcsizzak


----------



## abrak (2006 November 11)

Helló Shreck12!

A sok kérdésedből egyet sem tettél fel. Kérdezz csak bátran, hátha valaki válaszolni tud.

Űzöd te is eme elfoglaltságot?


----------



## zsu613 (2006 November 12)

Sziasztok! Egy olyan gondom lenne, hogy az akváriumomban elszaporodtak a csigák. Hogyan lehetne megszabadulni tőlük? 1szer már próbálkoztam csigairtóval, de nem volt sikeres...

És nincsen véletlenül valami olyan csigairtó szer, ami a petéket is kiirtaná?


----------



## abrak (2006 November 13)

Több olyan halfaj van amely képes a csigák szabályozására, vagy teljes kipusztítására. Általában ez függ a csiga fajtájától illetve a csigaevő halak etetésének gyakoriságától. Ha elegendő táplálákot kapnak a halak, akkor nem biztos, hogy foglalkoznak a csigákkal.
Néhány csigaevő halfaj:Botia horae, Malawi sügérfélék, Leiocassis siamensis (sziámi harcsa) stb. 
Másik módszer, ha kézzel eltávolítod őket. Ez egy kicsit macerás, de hatékony. A baj csak az, hogy peték még mindig maradhatnak a növényeken illetve egyéb tárgyakon. Vagy megvárod, hogy kikeljenek és szintén kézi módszerrel távolítod el még ivarérésük előtt. A másik lehetőség, hogy a petével fertőzött növényeket kiszeded és külön edénybe rakod, megvárod amíg kikelnek a kiscsigák, majd felváltva 15 C vízből 30 C-ba való ide-oda öblítésével távolítod el a növényekről. A hideg víztől lepotyognak. Vagy csak egyszerően új és csigamentes növényekre cseréled a régieket. Peték még az akvárium falán is maradhatnak!

Jó szórakozást!


----------



## abrak (2006 November 14)

Ezt próbáld ki: [SIZE=-1]SERA schneckopur. Mondjuk én soha nem használtam és valósz[/SIZE]ínűleg nem is fogom. Nem vagyok híve semmilyen hasonló terméknek. Állítólag hatásos szer.


----------



## abrak (2006 November 17)

Kedves Banz!

Örülünk neked is és a halaidnak is, de esetleg nem fűznél a mondanivalódhoz egy kicsivel többet.


----------



## Qkesz (2006 November 30)

Uncsim is foglalkozik hobbiszinten akvarisztikával, csak 1 kicsit nagyon elhanyagolja a halacskáit, 1szer vettünk 1 gőtét, nagyon ari volt, de 1 idióta hal szétcincálta...


----------



## arian85 (2006 December 3)

Szeretnék kérdezni valamit, miért van az hogy hiába van víztisztitóm, állandóan koszos lesz a víz, olyan 4-5 naponta, a víztisztítónak nincs baja, mert most vettem.


----------



## abrak (2006 December 3)

Üdv arian85!

Az mit jelent, hogy koszos lesz a víz? Bezöldül?


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2006 December 6)

Próbáltam már feltenni képet a tóról,de eddig még egyszer sem sikerült.Nem tudom, miért nem tölti fel.


----------



## aldric (2006 December 11)

Bár már lehet, hogy nem érdekel senkit, a teknős téma. De azért leírom, hogy Pénzes Bethen egyik szakkönyvébe azt írja a teknőstojás keltetésről, hogy vizet ne érjen. Laza tőzeg és homok keveréke közé helyezzük őket. Ne forgassuk őket (mint pl. a madártojásokat), mive a jégzsinórjuk könnyen elszakad.7-9 cm. mélységbe kell rakni a tojásokat, majd tőzeggel óvatosan takarni kell. Az egészet cserépbe, vagy dobozba rakjuk. Ezután rakjuk az ablakhoz közel a cserepet, ahol napközben ráesnek a napsugarak. Nem szabad a tojásokat háborgatni, nézegetni, mozgatni, mivel kényesek és könnyen bezápulnak.A tojások kikeléséhez ált. 90-100 nap kell. De 28 C fokos termosztátos fűtéssel 56-58 nap alatt is ke kellnek.
Megjegyzem a teknősökhöz nem értek, ezt egy szakkönyvből írtam, de madarak keltetésével kapcsolatban tudok segíteni, mivel sokáig papagájokat tenyésztettem. Jelenleg Gyöngytyúkok, húsgalambok tenyésztésével, ill. keltetéssel foglalkozom. Akvarisztikát ma már csak (időhiány miatt) hobbi szinten űzöm (tehát tartom, már nem tenyésztem). Akvarisztikával kapcsolatban javasolni tudom még a http://akvarisztika.lap.hu/ oldalt.


----------



## uszy (2006 December 13)

arian85 írta:


> Szeretnék kérdezni valamit, miért van az hogy hiába van víztisztitóm, állandóan koszos lesz a víz, olyan 4-5 naponta, a víztisztítónak nincs baja, mert most vettem.


 
Nem lehet, hogy túl sok kalát adsz a halaknak, és a szűrő nem tudja rendesen tisztítani a vizet?


----------



## mufi (2006 December 18)

Lehet h egyszerően még nem érett az akvárium, a szűrőnek kell egy idő még megtelepednek rajta az ugynevezett hasznos baktériumok. Nem jó tul gyakran pucolni a szűrőt...


----------



## aldric (2006 December 22)

mufi írta:


> Lehet h egyszerően még nem érett az akvárium, a szűrőnek kell egy idő még megtelepednek rajta az ugynevezett hasznos baktériumok. Nem jó tul gyakran pucolni a szűrőt...


Mufinak igaza van. Ha takarítod a szűrőt, nem kell tökéletesen kitisztítani, hogy maradjon benne hasznos baktérium, és hamar visszatudjon szaporodni. Mivel a baktériumok, bontják le a szennyet a szűrőben. Ezért pl. a szivacsot, vagy kerámia csöveket stb. ne jég hideg, ill. ne forró vizbe mosd át. Mert az a baktériumoknak betesz rendesen. Ált. 2 hetente szokás részleges vízcserét csinálni 1/3, vagy 1/4 részét az akvárium víztartalmának. Függ a halfajok fajtájától is. De általában ez megfelel.


----------



## gyongyijoco (2007 Január 26)

HELLO!Akvarista vagyok en is ,szeretek foglalkozni az akvariummal. Van egy 140 l-es akvariumom es van benne 4 marvanygurami, 4 sargagurami, 4 gyongygurami,2 kekgurami, 2 villasfarku xifo ,3 fele pancelosharcsa, es 2 scalari amelyeknek a szulei ugy voltak befogva az eredeti elohelyukrol.Van egy normal szivacsos szurom es most tettem be egy ajzatszurot.Ha valakinek van ilyen szeretnem ha velemenyt adna rola, mennyire valt be.Koszi.


----------



## kakukkkakukk (2007 Január 27)

Erdekelne, hogy van-e valaki aki tart bekakat (speciel pont nyilmeregbekat)? Vagy tud-e valaki a temaban jo szakirodalmat?


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 27)

*Re: Nyílméreg béka*

Hali! A következő cikket találtam a neten, ime:

*Az esőerdők élő ékszerei.*
Amerika trópusi esőerdői adnak otthont, e körülbelül 170-fajt magába foglaló béka családnak. A terraristák számára ennek a csoportnak csak a fele igazán érdekes. Ők lettek ismertek nyílméreg béka néven. Az első leírások a 18. század vége fele történtek, de csak az utolsó 25-30-évben történtek érdemleges tudományos leírások arról hogy milyenek is ezek a békák. Megfigyelésük élőhelyükön nem volt egy egyszerű dolog kis méretük,és sokszor talajlakó életmódjuk miatt. Éppen ezért terráriumi tartásuk sok megfigyelésre adott alkalmat. Bizony nemcsak képzett zoológusok hanem lelkes "autodidakta amatőrök"számára is nyílt lehetőség új felismerésekre.
Ma hogy a Földgolyó az utazási lehetőségek miatt kisebb lett sokunknak megadatott hogy élőhelyükön is megismerjük őket, és ott csodáljuk meg gyönyörű színüket, és sok fajnál még a madarakat is megszégyenítő hangjukat. Sajnos életterük csökkenésével nem biztos hogy unokáinknak is ugyanennyi fajt lesz alkalmuk megismerni.Venezuela, Kolumbia, Equador, és Peru esőerdőiben még ma is sok új fajt fedeznek fel. Az elnevezés hogy "nyílméreg" béka,igazán csak a Phyllobates nemzetség három fajára érvényes. Ezek is csak az élőhelyükön lévő táplálékkal tudják fenntartani bőrük méreganyagát. Terráriumi körülmények között tenyésztett második nemzedék már nem mérgező. Több délamerikai indián törzs nyilaik, dárdáik kezelésére használták, a hát bőrmirigyeiből tűz felett kicsapott méreganyagot. Így ragadt rá az összes fajcsoportra a nyílméregbéka elnevezés.

*Miért lettek ők népszerű terráriumi állatok:*
Csodálatos színük a hazájukban élő pillangókéval vetekszik. Avatatlan szemlélő a terráriumban mozdulatlanul ülő állatot sokszor valami porcelán dísznek véli amíg az meg nem mozdul. Némelyik fajnak a hangja is lenyűgöző. Szaporodásbiológiájuk, ivadék gondozásuk is rendkívül érdekes. A revierért szumó birkózó módjára viaskodó, később az ebihalakat a hátukon cipelő hímek, az érdeklődőnek olyan élményt nyújtanak amit az élővilág kevés tagja produkál.
Egy általunk felnevelt kis békacsapat, azt igazolja hogy megfelelő körülmények között gondozzuk állatainkat. Aki egyszer megkísérli egy üvegdobozban egy kis esőerdő létrehozását,miután megépítette a kis teraszokat elültette a növényeket csinált egy kis mesterséges patakot mindennek egy jó megvilágítást is készített,nem túlzás ha azt mondom hogy részesült egy kicsit az alkotás és teremtés örömében is. Nem akartam ezt a kis bevezető részt rendszertani ismeretekkel terhelni,de annyit a későbbi eligazodás érdekében tegyünk meg hogy a tudomány által megnevezett tíz nemzetséget felsoroljuk:

*1.* Allobates
*2.* Aromobates
*3.* Colostethus
*4.* Dendrobates
*5.* Epipedobates
*6.* Mannophrine
*7.* Miniobates
*8.* Nephlobates
*9.* Phobobates
*10.* Phyllobates

Saját véleményem: szerintem inkább a természetes környezetbe jobban érzik magukat, mint egy akva-terráriumba, ahol nincs elég helyük az ugrándozásra és csajozás/pasizásra ... 
Üdv. M.T.E.


----------



## mse1 (2007 Március 4)

Üdv mindenkinek. Hátha van valakinek valami hasznos ötlete, hogy egy 110 l-es dél-amerikai halakkal (lazacok, neonhalak, harcsák, vitorláshalak) benépesitett akváriumban miért nem érezhetik jól magukat a csiga-bigák. Nagyon hamar elpusztúlnak, a házuk meg kilyukad, ha meg tovább élnek (alma csigák) sokat "alusznak". Előre is köszönöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## tibi_f (2007 Március 11)

Brutálisan hangzik, de tökéletes tisztításhoz, a szűrők a gépészettel akkora helyet foglalnak el mint maga az akvárium. Sajnos ez nem mindenkinél fér el. Nekem legalább is ez a tapasztalatom.


----------



## aquad (2007 Március 12)

*Üdvözlet mindenkinek!*

Ma sikerült először belépnem ide. Majd jókat fogunk beszélgetni az akváriumokról! Új kedvenc témám az akvarisztika története. Erről jelent meg a harmadik könyvem nemrégiben. Van egy kis honlapom is, ahova szeretettel várok mindenkit.


----------



## handl (2007 Április 20)

Mi ez a nagy csend, ennyire kevesen foglalkoznak akváriummal?


----------



## Peci (2007 Április 29)

aldric írta:


> Mufinak igaza van. Ha takarítod a szűrőt, nem kell tökéletesen kitisztítani, hogy maradjon benne hasznos baktérium, és hamar visszatudjon szaporodni. Mivel a baktériumok, bontják le a szennyet a szűrőben. Ezért pl. a szivacsot, vagy kerámia csöveket stb. ne jég hideg, ill. ne forró vizbe mosd át. Mert az a baktériumoknak betesz rendesen. Ált. 2 hetente szokás részleges vízcserét csinálni 1/3, vagy 1/4 részét az akvárium víztartalmának. Függ a halfajok fajtájától is. De általában ez megfelel.


 
Igaz.
De úgy kell csinálni hogy a vizcsere és a szűrőpucolás ne essen egy időbe.
Nekem egy 80 L medencém volt, de volt hogy 2 évig nem volt vízcsere benne cak utántöltés 2 hetente és szűrőpucolás havonta.
Ha jó a medence nincs sok hal, de viszont a növényzet buja akkor alig kell hozzányúlni.


----------



## angel168 (2007 Május 23)

Sziasztok!
A segitségeteket kérném egy pár dologban.
Egy 20 literes akváriumban mennyi halat célszerű tartani?Mit ajánlotok naponta kell etetni a halakat , ugyanis többféle variációt hallottam már?
Honnan tudom mennyi kaja az elég a halaknak?
Valaki tud nekem az aktiv szénről valamit mondani hogyan kell használni?
Köszönöm a segitséget!


----------



## Filalac (2007 Június 11)

Ez nagyban függ attól mekkora és milyen halat akarsz tartani. Van erre egy szabály hány cm/liter, de ennek a pontos értékét nemtom fejből. Etetni úgy kell, hogy 3 perc alatt egyenek meg nagyjából mindent. De én a helyedbe 20 literessel nem foglalkoznék. Az nagyon kicsi. Inkább kezd legalább 60 -al. A 20 aranyhalnak, vagy sziámi harcosnak való, de ők egyedül vannak.


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Június 23)

*A kezdet 84 literes akváriummal*

*Méretek (cm):* 70 x 30 x 40 (h, sz, m) 6 mm-es üvegből. Ez 84 litert eredményez.
*Szűrő:** AQUAEL FAT-0*
*Világítás:* 20 W-os normál fénycső
*Vízmelegítő:** RESUN RH9000 150 W-os hőfokszabályzós*
*Talaj:* 2 mm-es gyöngykavics 4 cm vastagságban

Az üveget egy üvegesnél levágattattam, az éleit finom csiszolókővel lehúztam, majd szilikon alapú ragasztóval összeragasztottam. 
A kipréselődött és megszáradt ragasztómaradványokat levágtam. Vízzel felöntve próbáltam ki, hogy a ragasztásnál sehol sem enged. 
A gyöngykavicsot, amit egy építkezéstől hoztam, többször átmostam és kifőztem. 
A világítás saját készítésű. Villamossági boltokban kapható fojtó trafó, gyújtó patron, fénycső foglalat, fénycső és vezeték. Alumínium lemezből egy trapéz alakú vályút hajtogattam és abba egy hosszában elhelyezett fa lécre felszereltem az elemeket. A lámpa belső részét alufóliával kitapétáztam, külső részét matt fekete festékkel lefújtam. 
Miután már minden készen volt, felöntöttem vízzel az akváriumot és tettem bele minden féle olcsó vízelőkészítőt. Pár nap után megvettem bele a növényeket és a halakat. Volt benne pár neon, vitorlás, xifo, anci, betta, guppi, fekete molli, fekete neon, szumátrai díszmárna, bicolor. Növényekből két fajta hínár, és néhány számomra (és az eladó számára :-( ) ismeretlen növény. A vizet 2-3 havonta teljesen le kellet cserélnem, mert tiszta trutyi volt a víz. Miután már meguntam ezt a nagyságú akváriumot és nagyobbra vágytam, így ezt az öcsémnek ajándékoztam halak és növények nélkül. Ez után készítettem el a 112 literest. 
A halakat FIX (0-tol 5-ig) táppal, szárított és fagyasztott vörös szúnyoglárvával etettem.


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Június 23)

*Folytatás 112 literessel*

*Méretek (cm): 70 x 40 x 40 (h, sz, m) 6 mm-es üvegből. Ez 112 litert eredményez.*
*Szűrő: AQUAEL FAT-2
**Világítás: 20 W-os normál fénycső*
*Vízmelegítő: RESUN RH9000 200 W-os hőfokszabályzós
**Talaj: 2 mm-es gyöngykavics 4 cm vastagságban *

Az üveg és a világítás elkészítését "A kezdet 84 literes akváriummal" című részben már leírtam. 
A gyöngykavics az előzőleg megmaradt akváriumból való. 
Itt már egy kicsit rutinosabb voltam, így minden könnyebben ment. A világítás szabályzásához egy időzítő kapcsolót használtam. 
A növényeket (már ami megmaradt) kiegészítettem óriás valiznériákkal, de ezek leveleit mindig le kellett vágnom, mert nagyon
beárnyékolták a vizet. A halállományt kiegészítettem a következőkkel. Keréknyom angolna, algaevő csíkhal, lócsík, páncélos harcsal, 
zebra és párduc dánio, gyöngy és kék gurámi, teleszkópszemü aranyhal. Egy idő után ez az akvárium méret is kicsinek bizonyult, 
és csekély ráfizetéssel elcseréltem egy 300 literesre.


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Június 23)

*Következő 300 literes*

*Méretek (cm):* 80 x 80 x 50 (h, sz, m) 8 mm-es üvegből, de a sarkai 9x9 cm-en le vannak vágva, így 8 szögletű. 
Ez kb. 300 litert eredményez.
*Szűrő:** CRISTAL R20-II (900 l/ó)*
*Világítás:* 20 W-os normál fénycső
*Vízmelegítő:** SERA RH-300 *300 W-os hőfokszabályzós
*Talaj:* apró színes márványkövek 4 cm vastagságban

Mint korábban azt már írtam, ez nem saját készítés, hanem cseréltem. Mivel ezzel az akváriummal kaptam a fűtőt és a szűrőt, ekkor jöttem rá, hogy mi a különbség az általam vásárolt olcsó név nélküli és a cserélt drágább, de minőségi termékek között. A kidolgozás sokkal finomabb volt, a szűrő sokkal halkabban dolgozott. Az akváriummal kaptam még a halak számára búvóhelyeket, növénycserepeket és 3-as összkeménységű ozmó vizet. A növényzet kiegészült kriptokorinnal és széles levelű vizikehellyel. Ez már csodálatosan nézett ki. 
Napi 12 órán keresztül világítottam és ennek ellenére sem algásodott a víz, pedig ablak mellett volt. A halak szépen nőttek és a vitorlásaim elkezdtek ikrázni. Sajnos nem sikerült szaporítanom őket. Elkaptam néhány olyan fertőzést, amibe a halállományom fele elpusztult. 
Semmilyen gyógyszerre nem reagált és nem tűnt el a fertőzés. Ekkor teljesen lecseréltem a vizet csapvízre és kifertőtlenítettem mindent. 
Új halakat vásároltam, de ekkor már gondosan összeválogattam őket. Ami esetleg nem pusztult el, de nem fért össze az újonnan vásároltakkal (mint pl. szumátrai díszmárna), azokat elajándékoztam. A FIX tápok, a száraz és fagyasztott szúnyoglárvák mellett elkezdtem használni a tubifexel. Csoda történt a halak növekedésében. Nőttek, mint az állat. ) 
Ez az akvárium még mindig kicsinek bizonyult, és egyre jobban érdekelt a halak szaporodása. 
Ekkor jutottam hozzá *HORN-ZSILINSZKY:AKVARISZTIKA* című könyvéhez, amiben minden részletesen le volt írva. 
És ekkor cseréltem el a 300 literest egy 700 literesre.


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Június 23)

*És az utolsó, 700 literes*

*Méretek (cm):* 200 x 50 x 70 (h, sz, m) 10 mm-es üvegből. Ez 700 litert eredményez.
*
Merevítések (10mm-es üvegből):* az aljában a hosszabbik oldallal párhuzamosan 2db 198x10-es. A tetején a hosszabbik oldallal párhuzamosan 2db 200x6-os, a rövidebb oldallal párhuzamosan 2db 48x10-es és a közepén 2db 48x10-es van egymásmellé és erre ismét egy 48x10-es üvegcsík van felragasztva.
*
Szűrők:* 
1. Belső szűrők: *CRISTAL R20-II *(900 l/ó), *HETO QDG-2500* (1 200 l/ó)
2. Külső szűrők: Aerob biológiai szűrő

*Világítás:*
2 db PHILIPS AQUARELLE 'TL'D 36W/89 120 cm-es fénycső
2 db PHILIPS 'TL'D 18W/33 60 cm-es fénycső
*Vízmelegítők:* 2 db *TETRA HT-300*, 300 W-os hőfokszabályzós
*
Talaj:* 50 kg 1-2mm-es öntödei kvarchomok (Beszerezhető: Ferrometal Kft Bp, Schweidel u. 2 Tel.: 390-3590)

*Egyéb kellékek:* 1 db *UV sterilizátor* - 45 cm-es UV-C GERMICID fénycsővel, 1 db *EXTREMA *(2 500 l/ó) szivattyú a biológiai szűrőhöz
Ehhez az akváriumhoz törötten sikerült hozzájutnom. A régi tulaj állítása szerint a merevítők elengedték az előlapot és emiatt az eleje eltört. 650 liter víz szaladt szét a szobában. Szakemberrel kellett megjavíttatnom az eltört akváriumot. A mester állítása szerint darabokra kell szedni az egészet, és újra összeragasztani. A felső merevítéseket megtöbbszöröztük. Mivel tömblakásban lakom, így statikussal kellett kiszámoltatnom, hogy az épület el fogja-e bírni a közel 1 tonna súlyt. Szerencsére a főfalhoz rakva még nem fog gondot okozni. 
Az állvány 45 x 45 mm-es szögvasból lett összehegesztve és bútorlappal beborítva. A tetején 19 mm-es forgácslap és azon 20 mm-es hungarocell van. Ez utóbbira azért van szükség, hogy a felületegyenetlenséget kiküszöböljük, és ne az üveg törjön, hanem a hungarocell lap vetemedjen. 7.0 PH-s és 16 nK-s hideg csapvízzel töltöttem fel az akváriumot és csak azután tettem bele a kvarchomokot. 
1 hétig a két belső szivattyúval keringtettem a vizet, majd SERA AQUTAN vízelőkészítőt adagoltam hozzá és ezzel járattam ismét 1 hétig. 
Majd a vízmelegítő betétele után és a kellő hőfok (26 C) elérésekor ültettem bele a növényeket. Minden növény gyökere alá tettem egy fél szem SERA FLORENETTE A táptablettát. Ezt meg is hálálták a növények, mert megerősödtek és hozták a rengeteg új hajtásokat. (Régebben használtam valami magyar táptablettát is, de attól csak kirohadtak a növények!!!) Nem maradt más hátra, mint a halak telepítése.<lh>

Havi egyszeri teendőim:</lh>
dugok fél, esetleg egy teljes szem SERA táptablettát minden növény gyökere alá
önök a vízbe valami magyar gyártmányú (60 Ft/db) folyékony tápsót
kitisztítom a belső szűrők szivacsát
elegyengetem a szűrők által megmozgatott talajt, ugyan is mind a két szűrőm kiáramló nyílása a talaj felé mutat, így az összes trutyit felkavarja és meg is szűri
leszedem az esetlegesen elhalt leveleket
az angolnák által kitúrt rövid gyökérzetű növényeket visszaültetem
Forrás: *www.semi.freeweb.hu/Edesvizi/Akvariumok*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Június 23)

*UV sterilizátor készítése*

Az UV sterilizátor egy olyan szerkezet, ahol a germicid-cső által kibocsátott UV-C sugarak elölnek minden baktériumot. A germicid-cső egy sugarakat át nem engedő (PVC) csőbe van belerakva. A vizet egy motor nyomja egy vékony csövön keresztül a sterilizátorba. A víz a PVC cső és a germicid-cső között áramlik. Betegségek megelőzésére, kiirtására lehet használni. Hattásos eszköz az algásodás megakadályozására illetve megelőzésére.

*FIGYELEM!!! A fénycső által kibocsátott sugarak az egészségre károsak!!! *
*Már kis mennyiségű sugár is szemkárosodást, vakságot okozhat!!!*

Ezt a fontos tényt szem előtt tartva készítettem el a nem éppen veszélytelen szerkezetet. Szereztem egy 41 cm hosszú másfél colos PVC csövet. A cső palástjára a két végétől 2 - 2 cm-re fúrtam egy-egy 10 mm-es lukat. Ebbe a cső belsejéből kifelé álló lukas dugót dugtam. Ennek a dugónak ill. csatlakozónak az lesz a szerepe, hogy erre fogom rácsatlakoztatni azt a csövet, amin be és kiáramlik majd a víz. Ezt a csatlakozót természetesen FBS ragasztóval (vagy valami ecetsav alapúval) rögzítem. (Bár köztudott, hogy a PVC-t csak saját ragasztójával érdemes ragasztani, én mégis az FBS mellett döntöttem. Igaz, hogy elég sok ragasztót használtam el, de ebben az esetben a tömítettség nagyon fontos. A ragasztás csak akkor lesz jó, ha a felületek a ragasztás előtt gondosan meg vannak takarítva. Nekem is csak a sokadik ragasztás lett jó.) A száradás után beledugtam a PVC csőbe a fénycsövet. Ahhoz, hogy a fénycső sugár irányban a PVC cső közepén legyen, csinálnom kellett egy olyan gyűrűt, aminek a furatába a fénycső pontosan beleilleszthető, ill. a külső átmérője a PVC csőbe pontosan belemegy. Ezek után a fénycsövet is beleragasztottam. 

*Fontos, hogy a fénycsőnek csak az üveg részéhez érhet víz. Tehát a fém része nem lehet a PVC csőben!!!* 

A lámpatest elkészítését a "A kezdet 84 literes akváriummal" című részben már leírtam.

*A ragasztási pontoknál figyelni kell, hogy víz vagy fény nem jöhet ki!!!*

A beüzemelése a következő képen történik. A lámpatestet úgy fordítom és rögzítem, hogy esetleges víz szivárgás esetén ne okozzon balesetet. A PVC cső egyik csatlakoztatási pontjára - természetesen toldott csővel - rákötöm a szivattyút, ami a vizet fogja a lámpába nyomni. A másik kivezetést pedig visszavezetem oda, ahonnan a motor szívja a vizet. Először mindig a szivattyút kapcsolom be és csak azután a lámpát. 
A szerkezet állandó használatát NEM javaslom, mert akkor minden baktérium (jó és rossz) elpusztul és ezáltal nem lesz a halaknak szervezetének ellenálló képességük. Egy új halállomány telepítése során az állandó UV sterilizátorral kezelt halak megdögölhetnek az új halakkal bevitt baktériumoktól (még azoktól is, amik jelen vannak minden akváriumban).


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Június 23)

*Csepegtető szűrő*

*Mielőtt belekezdenék a rendszer bemutatásába, szeretném megköszönni Biró Gábor önzetlen és odaadó segítségét,
ugyan is az Ő segítsége, szaktanácsadása és anyagbeszerzése nélkül biztosan nem üzemelne a szűrő!!!
Köszönöm!!!*

Ez a szűrő elsősorban komplett szűrő akváriumok részeként használható. Ez alatt azt értem, hogy a teljes biológiai szűrést végző eszközök egy külön medencében kapnak helyet. Ezt a medencét el lehet helyezni az akváriumunk felett és alatt is. Ez utóbbi szerintem a helytakarékosság és az esztétika miatt jobb.

A biológiai szűrés lényege, hogy a halak ürülékéből, elhalt növényi részekből, táplálékmaradványokból származó káros vegyületeket a szűrőoszlopban megtelepedett baktériumkultúrák lebontsák, kevésbé káros anyagokra. A szűrőben élő, oxigén jelenléte mellett szaporodó baktérium kultúrák sötétség kedvelők, ezért kerüljük a csepegtető szűrő erős megvilágítását. (Ha kell kívülről fessük az üveglapokat feketére.)

Első lépés az akvárium méretéhez kiszámolni a szűrőtöltet magasságát. Akvárium térfogata (liter) x 50 szűrőtorony alapja (cm2) 650 liter x 50 675 cm2 A szűrőtorony alapját 15 x 15 cm-esre szokták készíteni. Nekem az akvárium mérete miatt 3 darabot kellet egymásba építeni (15 x 15 x 3 = 675). Tehát az egyes oszlopok szűrőmagassága 48 cm lesz, ami elegendő egy 650 literes akvárium aeorob biológiai szűréséhez.
Második lépésben a lábak magasságát kell meghatározni. Ez mindig akkora, amekkora a szűrőmedence legmagasabb vízszintje, általában alacsony, kb. 10-12 cm. A lábazatra azért van szükség, hogy a szűrőanyagot a vízből kiemelve tartsuk.

Harmadik lépésben a teljes szűrőberendezés magasságát kell kiszámolni. Ha 2 cm-es hungarocell lapot használunk, és a benne lévő PVC átfolyócső hossza 4 cm (átfolyócső hossza = hungarocell vastagsága + 2 cm), akkor a szűrőberendezés felső részének a nagysága: felső rész nagysága = 2 x (átfolyócső hossza (cm)) + 1 cmA szűrőberendezés teljes magassága: 

szűrőberendezés magassága = lábmagasság + szűrőtöltet magasság + felső rész magassága
Negyedik lépésben a szűrőberendezésbe betáplált víz sebességét kell meghatározni. A baktériumok maximum kb. 30 cm/perc áramlási sebességig képesek megtapadni a szűrőanyag felszínén. Ha ettől több, akkor a vízáramlat lemossa őket, de kerüljük a szűrőanyag kiszáradását is. A tapasztalatok szerint a megfelelő áramlási sebesség kb. 5 - 15 cm/perc. betáplált víz sebessége (l/óra) = 60 xszűrőtorony alapja (cm2) x áramlási sebesség (cm/perc)675 cm2 x 10 cm/perc 60 = 450 liter/óraTehát itt 450 (l/óra) a betáplált víz sebessége.
vagy áramlási sebesség (cm/perc) =betáplált víz sebessége (l/perc) x 1000szűrőtorony alapja (cm2)De az óránként leáramló víz mennyisége a szűrni kívánt medence térfogatának két-háromszorosának kell lennie. 650 liter x 2,5 = 1625 Tehát egy olyan felnyomó motorra van szükség, ami 1,8 méter magasságba (mert nekem ennyire van az akvárium teteje) minimum 1625 liter/óra teljesítménnyel dolgozik. A leáramló 1625 literből 450 litert a szűrőházba irányítunk, míg a többit a tárolómedencébe és ott hígítjuk a szűrt vízzel.
A víz lehozatalára két megoldást próbáltam ki:

általam kitalált, mágnes szelepes rendszer
Biró Gábor által javasolt közlekedő edény elvén működő ablauf
A víz szállítására 1.5 mm-es falvastagságú fél colos PVC csövet, a hajlatokban könyökidomokat használok.

<LH>Nézzük a részleteket.</LH>
Egy hajlított csövön keresztül - aminek a végét megszívtam - átemelem a vizet és belevezetem egy automata mosógépekben használt mágnes szelepbe. Ennek 3 kivezetése van, mindegyiket egy-egy szűrőoszlopba vezetem bele. A mágnes szelep fixen 360 liter/óra vizet engedett át. Ez pont ideális volt. A mágnes szelep tulajdonsága, hogy csak áram hatására engedi át a vizet. Tehát áramszünet esetén, ha nem működik a felnyomó motor, akkor lefelé sem jön a víz. Én eddig háromszor árasztottam el a lakást vízzel és több okot is felsorolok, hogy ez miért nem jó.
nehéz összehangolni a leáramló és a felmenő víz mennyiségét,
hiába szűrtem meg a lejövő vizet, többször is elkoszolódott a mágnes szelep és kikapcsolás vagy áramszünet esetén sem zárta el teljesen a vizet,
ha az akváriumba csak annyira engeded a víz alá a leáramló cső végét, hogy csak annyi vizet tudjon kiszívni, amennyi az alsó tárolómedencében elfér, akkor áramszünet, vagy rossz összhang esetén levegőt kap a lejövő ág és addig nincs lefelé vízáramlat, míg le nem veszem a mágnes szelepet és ismét meg nem szívom a csövet. Ez eléggé körülményes. Főleg akkor, ha nincs otthon senki, és ekkor következik be a baj. Egyébként, ha fél-egy óránál tovább vannak szárazon a baktériumok, akkor elpusztulnak.

A víz lehozatalára egy közlekedő edény elvén működő szerkezet (ablauf) van beiktatva, mágnes szelep nélkül. Ez a szerkezet, egy téglatest alakú edény, amit egy literes motorolajos dobozból készítettem a következő képen. A dobozt vízszintesen elfektetve az egyik oldalát kivágtam, és ez lesz a teteje. Az elfektetett doboz alját kifúrtam, és ebbe rögzítettem a fél colos csövet, ami ment az akvárium aljában lévő szűrőberendezés felé. Ezt a dobozt úgy rögzítettem az akvárium hátfalához, hogy a doboz teteje 2-3 cm-rel legyen magasabban, mint a pillanatnyi vízszint. Így nekem pont egy síkba esett az akvárium tetejével. A dobozba beleragasztott fél colos cső tetejének annyival kell lentebb lennie az akváriumban lévő vízszíntől, hogy a kettő közötti vízmennyiség beleférjen a csepegtetőszűrő tárolómedencéjébe. Miután a fél colos csövet elvezettük a szűrőig, ott kétfelé kell ágaztatni a vizet.
egyik ág megy a csepegtető szűrőbe és ott három felé osztom, mivel három szűrőoszlopom van, (ez lesz a fenti számításoknál használt 450 liter/órás ág). Mindhárom ágra egy-egy csapot tettem. Ezen csapokkal kell a megfelelő vízáramlatot beállítani
másik ág csak egyszerűen egy csapon keresztül a tárolómedencébe megy, és ott keveredik a szűrt vízzel. Ez az ág fogja biztosítani a maradék (1625liter/óra - 450 liter/óra = 1175 liter/óra) 1175 liter/órás vízszállítást

Ha ez is megvan, akkor visszatérünk az ablaufnak nevezett edényre. Most már csak azt kell megvalósítani, hogy az akváriumból a víz átkerüljön az edénybe. Erre egy 'U' alakban meghajlított szintén fél colos PVC cső fog szolgálni. Ennek a csőnek az egyik vége az akvárium vizébe ér bele, míg a másik vége az edénybe. A cső mindkét végének minimum annyival kell a vízszint alatt lennie, hogy az alsó tárolómedence megteltével és ezáltal a víz leáramlásának megszűnésével ne kapjanak levegőt. Azért mondom többes számban, mert ahhoz, hogy a minimum 1625 liter/óra leáramló vízmennyiség biztosítva legyen, legalább 3-4 ilyen 'U' alakú csövön kell a vizet átemelni. Most már nem gond, ha áramszünet lenne, mert akkor a felnyomó motor leáll, és a víz a tárolómedencében összegyűlik. Ha beindul a szivattyú, akkor a vízáramlat magától helyreáll. Szerintem ez a legjobb megoldás!
*A tárolómedence mérete (cm):* 40 x 50 x 25 5mm-es üvegből

*A szűrőoszlop méretei (cm):* 9db 15x4; 1db 66x31,5; 1db 66x15; 1db 66x15,5; 1db 66x16; 1db 51x15; 2db 51x30,5 Ez egy 'L' alakú, 3db-bol álló 15x15-os oszlop lesz.

*A szűrőanyagok:* 20 liter biolabda (2x50db/oszlop), 6db 15 x 15 x 1.5 cm-es és 3db 15x15x3 cm-es közepes szerkezetű szivacs (a Cristal szűrőkben is ilyen, vagy ehhez hasonló van), 4 doboz (0,8 liter/doboz) Sera Biopur Forte kerámia, 2 doboz (40 gramm/doboz) Sera Biofibres (zöld muhaj vagy paróka )) ). A Szűrő beindításához 2 doboz (ampulla) Biobactert használtam.

*Feltöltés:* Az egyes oszlopokba először beletettem a 3 cm-es szivacsot. Azután kb. 50 db biolabdát, majd ismét szivacsot, de ide már az 1.5 cm-esből. Az első két oszlopba ezek után két-két doboz kerámiát, míg a harmadik oszlopba az összes műhajat beletettem. Ezekre ismét 50 db biolabdát raktam oszloponként, majd az egészet lefedtem a maradék 3cm-es szivaccsal. A baktériumtenyészetet rászórtam a szivacsra Ezek tetejére jön rá a soklukú, majd az egylukú hungarocell.


----------



## maam (2007 Június 23)

Sziasztok!
Nemrég kapcsolódtam be erre a fórumra, és most találtam ezt a témát.
Én is szeretem a halakat, már 22 éve vannak halaim. Két akváriumom van, egy 250 l-es és egy 10 literes. Nagyon szeretem nézni amikor rendbe van, de tisztítani nagyon rossz. Kb. 4 teljes órát vesz el a napból, amikor kitisztítom őket. De után nagyon jó nézni, milyen szép újra.


----------



## Szonja22 (2007 Július 13)

sziasztok!

nem tudom, hogy mással is történt-e már ilyen de gondoltam megosztom veletek a történetet.

volt egy aranyos vizicsigám, amely egy nap kiköltözött a házából. A ház továbbra is az akváriumban maradt de a csiga eltűnt. SAjnos felmerült bennem hogy esetleg a halak ették meg. de reménykedem hogy nem

történt már ilyen másvalakivel is?


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Július 15)

*A Gömbakvárium ápolása*

Szeretnénk halakat, de nincs hely a lakásunkban egy nagyobb akvárium számára? Akkor a gömbakvárium az egyik lehetséges megoldás! 

Tudományos kutatásokat tudomásunk szerint eddig nem végeztek arról, mennyire tetszik ez a fajta lakóhely a halaknak, egyes vélemények szerint a hagyományos, szögletes akvárium a legideálisabb valamennyi halfaj számára.

A halakat persze nem tudtuk megkérdezni, így aki mégis a gömb forma mellett döntene, annak következzen néhány praktikus tanács.

*A gömbakváriumról* A gömbakvárium nem foglal túl nagy helyet és viszonylag könnyű karbantartani. És hogy milyen halat rakhatunk bele? Próbáljunk nyugodt, apró termetű halat választani. Kerüljük a csapathalakat, az örökmozgókat és a 30 centisre is megnövő példányokat. Nézzük, mi a teendőnk gömbakvárium vásárlásakor.
 A tévhitek elkerülése végett a gömbakváriumba is szükséges szűrőberendezés és levegőztető is - bár sokan tartják ilyen berendezések nélkül halaikat, és inkább gyarabban cserélnek vizet. Halunk kényelme - és egészsége - érdekében azonban ajánlott a beszerzésük. Ezekre azért van szükség, mert nincs esõvizünk, illetve forrásvizünk amivel folyamatosan frissíthetnénk halunk vizét - ahogy ez a természetben történik. Ugyanis egy szűretlen, levegõztetés nélküli gömbben a nitrit- és nitrátszint az egekbe szökhet, ezzel megmérgezve a halunkat. És mivel a hal csak CO2-t termel, a víz pH-ját folyamatosan csökkenti, és az oxigént fogyasztja. A sima vízcserével pedig egy sokkal oxigéndúsabb, lúgosabb vízbe kerül, ami nagy stresszhatást jelentene számára, melynek végzetes következményei lehetnek.
 Vízcserére, azonban a technikai berendezések mellet is szükség van, minimum kéthetente. A vízcseréhez használandó csapvizet használat előtt ne vegyszerekkel kezeljük, hanem pihentessük és levegőztessük, hogy a klór és egyéb káros gázok eltávozhassank belőle. Soha ne használjunk a vízelőkészítésre vegyszert! Készítsük elő a vizet mi magunk! Ha vegyszerezünk gyakorlatilag egyik vegyszerrel ütjük a másikat, és a vegyszerek sosem tűnnek el csak úgy...

Méretben a 5-15 literes akváriumok között válogathatunk. A lehető legnagyobbat válasszuk - persze a lehetőségekhez és a szoba méretéhez képest - és kéthetente takarítsuk. Előfordulhat, hogy az akváriumot - például takarításkor - fel kell emelnünk, ezért választásunkkor annak súlyát is vegyük figyelembe (egy 9 literes akvárium üresen körülbelül 5 kg-ot nyom). Válasszuk ki a kavicsot, növényeket. Egy kis szákra is szükségünk lesz, hogy "kihalásszuk" halunkat a tisztítás idejére.


*A gömbakvárium beállítása*  
 Melegvízzel és nem jódozott sóval mossuk ki jól az akváriumot. Ne használjunk szappant, hypót vagy üvegtisztítót, mert maradhat valamennyi az akváriumban, mely megbetegítheti halunkat. Az összes dekorációt tisztítsuk meg a fent leírtak szerint. A kavicsot helyezzük el az akvárium alján (5 liter vízhez körülbelül 2,5 cm vastagon). Öntsünk bele szobahőmérsékletű, pihentetett vizet, hagyjuk egy órát állni, és csak ezután rakjuk bele uszonyosunkat.
*A hal "beúsztatása"* 
Ha a gömbakváriumban nincs fűtés, akkor a szoba hőmérséklete határozza meg a víz hőmérsékletét. Tehát ne rakjuk az ablakba, szeles helyekre és a közvetlen napfényt is kerüljük, ugyanis az hirtelen felmelegítheti. A sziámi harcoshal például (betta) nagyon jól elvan a gömbakváriumban, ha annak hőfoka 24 Celsius fok feletti.
 A nejlonzacskóban újonnan hazahozott halat zacskóstul tegyük bele az akváriumba körülbelül 10-15 percre. Ezután a zacskóban található víz mennyiségével azonos mennyiségű vizet merjünk ki az akváriumból, öntsük bele a zacskóba, és ismét várjunk 10 percig. Ennek leteltével óvatosan engedjük bele halunkat az akváriumába. Soha ne rakjunk sok vagy túl nagy halat az akváriumba, ha nincs benne levegőztető és szűrőberendezés.
*A vízcsere* 
 A víz mindig kristálytiszta legyen - ezért is ajánlott a szűrőberendezés alkalmazása! Ha opálos vagy az ürülék összegyűlt az akvárium alján, akkor bizony itt az ideje a vízcserének! Halásszuk ki a halat, rakjuk szobahőmérsékletű pihentetett vízzel teli vödörbe (amit csak e célra használunk). Melegvízzel és egy kis sóval mossuk ki a gömbakváriumot, majd töltsük fel tiszta, szobahőmérsékletű vízzel és helyezzük vissza a halat.
* Naponta kis mennyiséggel etessük* (amennyit 1-2 perc alatt kényelmesen el tud fogyasztani). Ha többet öntünk be, mint amennyit meg tud enni, akkor sajnos többet kell majd tisztítanunk az akváriumot és halunk is elhízhat.


Forrás: *www.haziallat.hu*
​


----------



## seani (2007 Július 22)

Üdvözlök mindenkit! :..: 
Nem tudom van e valakinek akvarisztika témában beszélgetni. Már bő 14 éve foglalkozom halak tartásával és szaporításával. Jelenleg 4 akváriumom van kb. 100 liter ebben sügerek, gurámik és cápaharcsák laknak, egy másik 100 literesben trópusi és elevenszülő halak, egy 70 literes ebben aranyhalak végül egy nevelő kis 40-es. Összesen 50-60 boldog kis lakóm van. Próbáltam már abbahagyni, de nem ment sőt egyre több akváriumot sikerül beállítanom kis költségvetésűek, de minőségi benne minden. Most sikerült először perlit-cementes hátteret készítenem  . Tehát ha kedve van valakinek beszélgetni szivesen veszem.


----------



## ottó72 (2007 Július 25)

Nekem 1 akváriumom van 270 literes és oszlop alakú, tudja valaki miért van az , hogy amikor a sügérek megnőnek kipusztítják egymást? El vagyok keseredve.


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Július 25)

ottó72 írta:


> Nekem 1 akváriumom van 270 literes és oszlop alakú, tudja valaki miért van az , hogy amikor a sügérek megnőnek kipusztítják egymást? El vagyok keseredve.


Mert a sügér ragadozó hal, és az akváriumot vadászterületének tekinti, azon belül csak egy sügér maradhat, amelyik a legagresszívabb/legügyesebb/legerősebb.


----------



## seani (2007 Július 26)

A sügérek között is többféle viselkedés figyelhető meg. Némelyikükre a kifejezett agresszivitás jellemző. Tájékozódni érdemes a hal jellemző viselkedési specifikumairól, mielőtt összezárnád fajtársaival. Mekkora hely szükséges egy-egy pár számára a fészek terület kijelöléséhez, emiatt kis területen érdemes egy példányt tartani fajonként. Én is így tettem és cápaharcsával, gurámival zárhattam össze őket.


----------



## coughlin (2007 Október 15)

*brakkvíz*

Sziasztok!

Én brakkvizi halakat tartok(sajnos most kevés időm van rájuk). Van köztetek olyan, aki ért az ilyen akváriumokhoz, vagy esetleg közelebbről a gömbhalakhoz?


----------



## bgsf (2007 Október 20)

édesvizi akvárium! 
mitől döglött ki az összes növényem, mikor a szűrő leállt? 75 literes, guppik, alganyalók,növények....a növények egy hét alatt kihaltak! a halakkal semmi gond! .)


----------



## pisti72 (2007 Október 20)

Szia megint!
Szerintem a növények nem amiatt haltak, ki mert leállt a szűrő. Inkább a kevés fény lehet az oka. Az algaevő és a guppi sem pusztíthatta ki. Ilyenkor ősszel már kevesebb fény van, és ha az akváriumod távol van az ablaktól (meg egyébként is) mesterséges fénnyel kell megvilágítanod. Egy 20 wattos neon erre tökéletesen megfelel.


----------



## Radványa (2007 Október 20)

Nekünk több évig működött az akvárium úgy hogy nem volt szúrő és kb félévente tisztitottuk. Beállt az egyensúly, csak fényt kaptak. Tele volt növénnyel.


----------



## ritusbeybe (2007 Október 23)

Hat nekunk is van 3 akvariumunk egyik a szuleszet masik az ovoda es iskola es a nagyba ami 120 l-es a nagyok vannak!! Nem reg valami betegseg lett a nagyok kozt mert 2 xifo is elpusztult es meg 2 nek kezdett megfeheredni a farka de vettunk gyogyszert de nem sokat segitett.Ezert a neten olvastam hogy majdnem minden fertozo bakterialis betegseget lehet kezelni soval es metilen kekkel . Na hat ezt is tettuk es szepen hejre jottek.Hiaba vettuk meg jo dragan a szpeci szert ugy sem ert semmit.


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Október 28)

*Akvárium asztalok*

... érdekes ... állítólag az akvárium az irodába / az otthonunkba jó hatással van az ott dolgozókra / az ott élőkre, 
jó stresszoldó ... ime néhány ötlet ... 

u.i. Kedves "Rytusbeybe"! Nagyon aranyos és kedves a Teknőcöd! kiss Gratula! Üdv. M.T.E. :..:


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Aquarius Aquaryn (2008 Március 11)

Sziasztok! Még nem láttam ezt a topicot eddig, de nekem találták ki. Nagyon szomorú vagyok most. Kaptam egy jó kis darakórt és a csodás akváriumom (50 liter) odalett. Két aranyhal élte túl a megrázkódtatást de ők is alig. Hogy lehet, hogy darakór jött a vizembe, egyszerűen nem értem. Talán direkt csinálják a boltosok, fertőzött halakat adnak el?Nekem eddig 2 X vol és mindkétszer újonnna kereskedésben vett haltól. Mindkétszer kinyírta az összes halat (majdnem). ez szerintetek direktbe megy?


----------



## afca (2008 Március 13)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 13)

Aquarius Aquaryn írta:


> Sziasztok! Még nem láttam ezt a topicot eddig, de nekem találták ki. Nagyon szomorú vagyok most. Kaptam egy jó kis darakórt és a csodás akváriumom (50 liter) odalett. Két aranyhal élte túl a megrázkódtatást de ők is alig. Hogy lehet, hogy darakór jött a vizembe, egyszerűen nem értem. Talán direkt csinálják a boltosok, fertőzött halakat adnak el?Nekem eddig 2 X vol és mindkétszer újonnna kereskedésben vett haltól. Mindkétszer kinyírta az összes halat (majdnem). ez szerintetek direktbe megy?


 
Minden tavasszal felüti a fejét a darakór.A halak 90 százalékát elviszi.Védekezni úgy lehet ellene,hogy a vizet felmelegitjük 27-28 fokra és adunk hozzá ,,PARAKILL,,kék cseppeket.A cseppek adagolása:1 ml ,,kb 25 csepp,,5 liter vizhez.Igy talán megmarad a halak 50 százaléka.
A frissen vásárolt halat 48 órára ajánlatos külön tenni PARAKILL-es vizbe.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 17)




----------



## Jig (2008 Március 17)

afca írta:


> Minden tavasszal felüti a fejét a darakór.A halak 90 százalékát elviszi.Védekezni úgy lehet ellene,hogy a vizet felmelegitjük 27-28 fokra és adunk hozzá ,,PARAKILL,,kék cseppeket.A cseppek adagolása:1 ml ,,kb 25 csepp,,5 liter vizhez.Igy talán megmarad a halak 50 százaléka.
> A frissen vásárolt halat 48 órára ajánlatos külön tenni PARAKILL-es vizbe.


 
Nekem 8 éve van egy 150 literes akváriumom, de eddig csak egyszer kapták el a darakórt a halak. Tettem bele parakillt és egy hal se pusztult el. Azóta minden oké, csak a guppy-k pusztulnak mindíg, nem tudom miért.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)




----------



## Joc71 (2008 Április 2)

ottó72 írta:


> Nekem 1 akváriumom van 270 literes és oszlop alakú, tudja valaki miért van az , hogy amikor a sügérek megnőnek kipusztítják egymást? El vagyok keseredve.




A sügérek azok terület védő halak (van amelyik csak szaporodáskor) ezért pusztítják ki egymást sajnos mikor elérik az ivarérett kort (nagyságot).


----------



## SirButcher (2008 Április 3)

Valaki nekem segíthetne abban, hogy lehet ezeket a barna csigákat elpusztítani? :S Mindent megpróbáltam, de hiába ha hetente is takarítom, mégis életben marad pár darab, valahol a peték is megmaradnak, hiába új kavics... Egyébként meg kell valakinek pár mutáns csiga?  Figyelembe véve az evolúció törvényét, vagyis hogy csak a legerősebb éli túl a katasztrófákat (vagyis a ki irtásukra tett kisérletet...) tehát sztem pár hónap múlva a csiga vissza fog lőni


----------



## swezey013 (2008 Április 30)

Nekem egy 70 literes akváriumom van. Kérdésem: hány halat lenne érdemes belerakni?

jelenleg 10 van benne


----------



## afca (2008 Május 6)

swezey013 írta:


> Nekem egy 70 literes akváriumom van. Kérdésem: hány halat lenne érdemes belerakni?


A hal minden centijére 1 liter.Tehát 10 centis halnak kell legalább 10 liter.


----------



## Ticuska27 (2008 Május 17)

Sziasztok!

Én is nagyon szeretem a halakat! Nekem egy 80l-es akváriumom van. Guppykkal (amik folyamatosan szaporodnak hál istennek!) páncélos harcsával, és van két szép Sziámi ormányosmárnám.


----------



## Feenuee (2008 Június 3)

Sziasztok!
Én is a haltartók népes családjába tartozom. Az igazat megvallva legelőször azért vettem halakat, mert túl sok időm nem volt állatgondozásra, viszont hiányoltam, hogy legyen körülöttem egy kis élet. Aztán teljesen beléjük szerelmesedtem...


----------



## z.rekuci (2008 Június 17)

ma éjjel meghalt az egyik neon-halunk.
már az örök vizeséseken úszkál.. 
amugy imádom a halainkat. 
van 2 rozsaszin zebra dánióm, tesómnak 2 leopárd dániója,
és még rajtuk kivül /volt/ 10 neon- márcsak 9, és még 4 zebra dánió.
ja és egy tündéri algaevő. 
nagyon boldogok


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 20)

Szep az aquariumod, nagyon szepen karbantartod.
Mennyibe kerult az a felszereles? Irhatnal rola valamit.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 16)




----------



## Aquarius Aquaryn (2008 November 25)

Sziasztok!

Szerintetek, egy sziámi harcoshalat betehetek két fátyolfarkú közé?


----------



## Annai (2008 December 12)

Nekem is fátyolfarkúim vannak, de én nem merném őket harcoshallal tartani
Nincs véletlenül ötletetek azt illetően, hogy több éve egészséges gömbmoháim mi okból kezdhettek el egyszerre csak szétesni?


----------



## powergoldeneye (2008 December 29)

a gupikkal kapcsolatban:nekem is volt egy parszor guppy az akvariumban es azt produkaltak, hogy le van benulva a farkuk, aztan a vegen mar nem is taplalkoztak es ugy pusztultak el ehen.most csak neon-t es kuhli-t tartok.meg egy ancistruszt.

meg nem jottem ra hogy mi tortent a guppykal, de ha megtudsz valamit, kerlek szolj!koszi!

az algasodast szerintem is a feny okozza. tul sok feny (foleg napfeny) zold algat, tul keves feny barna algasodast okoz. uvegrol meg konnyen letakarithato, de a novenyekrol mar nehezebb. nezz korul a helyi allatkereskedesben, mert arusitanak alga ellenes szert az akvarisztika reszlegen. igy konnyen megszabadulsz az algatol.

nagyon szep az akvariumod. az enyemet is ugy terveztem hogy hosszabb legyen (60 cm) es csak 20 cm szeles.

vajon mitol van az, hogy a neonjaim hasan kidudorodas keletkezik? lehet az is, hogy csak sokat esznek s amiatt van?

feltoltenek egy videot a neonjaimrol csak meg nem jottem ra hogyanis kell azt csinalni.

bocsanat az offolasert!(csak nagy akvarisztika rajongo vagyok)


----------



## szigyudown (2009 Január 10)

*Kedves halas barátaim!*

*Sziasztok! *

Nekem is van, kb. 4 hónapja, egy kis 54 literes EHEIM aksim, elevenszülőkkel (5 gupy, 4 szifó), harcsákkal (3 foltos törpeharcsa, 2 morgóharcsa) es 2 vitorláshallal. 

Eddigi tapasztalataim: 

- a morgóharcsák előszeretettel eszik a csigákat sőt már beteg fiu gupykat is faltak fel!

- A gupyaim sajnos egyelőre előttem ismeretlen okok miatt betegesek, sőt már bele is pusztult egy jó pár. Valami lassú lefolyásű betegség lehet ami kb. 3 hétig tart, az elején leeresztik a farkukat, a hátukat begörbítik, aztán elszineződnek, egyre kevesebbet mozognak, étvágytalanok, mig végűl sajnos feldobják a farkukat. Pedig szerintem könyvszerint gondozom a halaimat, nincs tűnépesedés, a vizet frissittem rendesen, sózom is amennyire kell, levegőztetem, van belső szűrő, vannak növények is és nem etetem túl őket.

- Egy másik gondom pedig, hogy a növények leveleit valami barnás-fekete színű élősködő támadta meg, nem tudom hogy algásodásrol van-e szó, mert az tudtom szerint zöld vagy kék szinű, de lehet hogy tévedek.

Mellékelltem egy pár képet is az aksimrol, ahol jol látszik a fent említett "élősködő".


Ha van valakinek hozzászolnivalója, szivesen meghalgatnám.:222:


----------



## agata1979 (2009 Január 13)

A barna dolog a leveleken szintén lehet alga. A barna alga attól keletkezik, ha túl kevés fényt kap a növényzet. Kb 12 órát meg kell világítani őket naponta. Nekünk időkapcsoló kapcsolja, hogy ha nem vagyunk otthon akkor is kapja a fényadagját.

Akkor keletkezik zöld alga, ha túl sok fényt kap.


----------



## marciera (2009 Január 24)

Sziasztok!
Nekünk már 1 éve meg van egy 54 l-es akváriumunk. Volt több halunk, de csak a vitorlás halak maradtak meg. Volt xipho, betta, anci, és volt két csigánk. Ezek valamiért elpusztultak. De a vitorlás halak szépek, és a lakásunk dísze az akvárium. Csak azt sajnáljuk, hogy amikor az akváriumot telepítettük, a boltban azt mondták, mű növénnyel könnyebb lesz a tisztán tartani. Ehhez képest rendszeresen ki kell szedni a műnövényeket, mert algásodik, és bizony nehéz az algát lesúrolni a műnövényekről, pedig reggel 7-től este 8-ig ég a lámpa.


----------



## kamu9 (2009 Január 28)

Most nálunk nincs akvárium de amikor volt még a művacakok nekünk is begyüjtöték az algát  Nagyon csúnya volt.
Olyat is tudok ahol már be sem lehetett látni az akváriumba anyira zöld meg barna volt az üveg, pedig szinte mindig ment fölötte lámpa.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 30)

Szivárvány törpesügér/Apistogramma ramirezi/. Hazája Venezuela, a Rio Apuré, a Rio Meta és mellékfolyói. Ezaz 5 cm-es testnagyságot elérő halfajta az egyik legszínpompásabb törpesügér. Több fajbelivel közös medencében tartható, melyet kristálytiszta vízzel töltünk fel. Szereti a dús növényzetet és a megfelelően kialakított búvóhelyeket az akváriumban.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 30)

Szumátrai díszmárna /Barbus tetrazona/. Hazája a Maláj-félsziget és Szumátra, ennek a 6 cm-re megnövő halfajtának. Az akvárium vízhőmérséklete 22-25 Cfok között legyen. Vitorláshalat, gurámi fajokat és legyezõfarkú guppikat ne rakjunk velük egy akváriumba, mert csipkedésükkel megsértik az említett fajok úszóit, valamint tapogatóit. Jó étvágyú halfaj. Az élő és száraz haleleségeket egyaránt szívesen fogyasztja.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 30)

Sávos fogasponty /Aphyosemion bivittatum bivittatum/. Hazája Nyugat-Afrikai mocsarak és állóvizek. Minden élő eleséget szívesen fogyaszt. 8-10 cm-es testnagyságot ér el. A 23-25 C fokos vízet szereti. Jól tartható társas akváriumban.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 30)

Kék gurámi /Trichogaster trichopterus/. Ennek a 10-11 cm-es testnagyságot elérő halfajtának a hazája Szumátra. Mindenevő, Szereti a tiszta, 25-26 C fokos vizet. Testének oldalait két fekete folt díszíti, az egyik a hátúszó alatt az oldalak közepét, a másik a faroktövet. A hím hátúszója kihegyesedő, a nőstényé lekerekített.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 30)

Sziámi harcoshal /Betta splendens/. Őshazája Szingapúr, Maláj-föld és Thaiföld. A hímek testhossza 8-10 cm-es, míg a nőstények 5-6 cm-es testnagyságot érnek el. A hímek hát-, farok-, farok alatti és hasúszói, erősen megnagyobbodtak, az úszósugarak megnyúltak. A közepesen kemény, 7 pH körüli vizet kedveli. Nagyon melegigényesek. Teljes szépségüket csak 25 C fok feletti hőmérsékleten bontakoztatják ki. Az élő eleséget szívesen fogyasztják. A szúnyoglárva a egyik kedvence. Sokféle színváltozata létezik.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 30)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 30)

A vad formája ennek az angolna alakú harcsának zöldesbarna, világosabb pontokkal. Az itt látható tarkánfoltos és az aranyszínű változat népszerű az akvaristák körében. A mellúszón mérges tövis van, amely a hímeken különösen vastag. A hasúszó kicsi marad.
• ELTERJEDÉS: India, Srí-Lanka és Malajzia.
• MEGJEGYZÉS: A hal képes elhagyni a vizet, különleges légzőszervében levegőt raktározva. Több amerikai államban betiltották tartását, mert veszélyesnek vélik a bennszülött halakra. Tágas medencét és erős tetőt igényel. Nagyon nagyra nő.


----------



## szigyudown (2009 Április 5)

powergoldeneye írta:


> a gupikkal kapcsolatban:nekem is volt egy parszor guppy az akvariumban es azt produkaltak, hogy le van benulva a farkuk, aztan a vegen mar nem is taplalkoztak es ugy pusztultak el ehen.most csak neon-t es kuhli-t tartok.meg egy ancistruszt.



Szia Powergoldeneye, köszönöm a méltatást. :..:

A gupik ellenálóképessége - legutobbi tanulmányaim szerint - a magas nitrát -NO3- szint (50 mg/l) miatt legyengült, ez okozhatta a betegségüket. Ezt gyakoribb vízcserével (hetente legalább 1x, azelőtt csak 2 hetente volt vízcsere) sikerűlt kiküszöbölnöm. 

Igen, használtam algairtó szereket is, de azok nem segitettek. Az algásodást pedig a túl hosszú időtartalmú világítás okozta, azelött 14 most mar max. 12 órát van megvilágítva. És mostmár van egy házilag barkácsolt CO2-os berendezés is, mivelhogy ez segít a növények egészséges fejlödésében, már nem támadják annyira az algák. 

Már csak egy moha (alga???) bosszant, valami hosszúkás, fonalszerű moha, ami nagyon elterjedt, pedig már többször átmostam a nővényeket, újabban egy fogkefével "kaszálom" le őket, de nagyon makacsúl újra és újra előkúszik valahonnan.

A képek és a videó természetesen az én aksimról készűltek, itt egy másik mindenki gyönyörűségére: 
"A táncoló halaim"
\\m/

U.I.
A videót feltőltheted valamely videómegosztóval, példaul YouTube, aztán szépen belinkeled az üzenetben.


----------



## Mogyoland (2009 Április 27)

Sziasztok!

Szeretnék kérdezni,hogy volt-e már valakinél olyan ,hogy az aranyhala befekedett ?
Nekem a tarka piros aranyhalam most feketévé vált!


----------



## kildus (2009 Május 30)

Sziasztok! Van itt valaki, aki ért a garnélákhoz? Ugyanis vettem az amanóim mellé még 3-at. A kereskedésben is gyanúsak voltak nekem, hiszen kékes árnyalatúak, de sokfelé lehet olvaSni, hogy színezik kicsit őket. Így gondoltam erről lehet szó. De amint hazavittem őket, pontosan összehasonlíthattam az amanóimmal, és rájöttem, ezek abszolult más fajok lehetnek. (de gondolhattam volna, mert a kereskedő csak "sima garnélaként" becézgette őket :-D) Tudna nekem valaki segíteni, mert sehogy nem tudom azonosítani őket.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)




----------



## afca (2009 Június 28)

*Macropodus Opercularis - Kínai paradicsomhal *



*Tudományos név :* _Macropodus opercularis_
*Magyar név:* Kínai paradicsomhal
*Csoport:* Labirint-kopoltyúsok
*Származás: *Vietnam, Dél-Kína, Korea.
*Testhossz:* 8-11 cm
*Természetes élőhely:* Vizesárkok, kis vízfolyások. rizsföldek.
*Viselkedés: *Elég agresszív (ne tegyük őket kis testméretű halakkal egy akváriumba).
*Táplálkozás: *Ragadozók, kedvelik az élő zsákmányt (tubifex, iszapféreg).
*Szaporodás:* Könnyű.
*Medence:* Minimum 80 literes
*Halnépesség:* 80 literre 1 pár
*Dekoráció: *Sűrű növényzet.
*Hőmérséklet: *10-30°C
*pH: *6-7,5.
*Keménység:* 5,6-11,2 NK°
*Megjegyzés: *A hím sokkal színesebb ás nagyobb, mint a nőstény, sokkal hosszabb, nyújtottabb úszói vannak, főleg a farokúszója, melynek két sugara szálban végződik. Szaporodáskor már előre el kell különíteni a párt. A legjobb egy üveglappal kettéválasztani az akváriumot, hogy a partnerek láthassák, de ne érinthessék egymást. A víz hőmérsékletét kb. 27-28 °C-ra kell emelni. A hím elkészíti a habfészket, ekkor óvatosan kiemelhetjük az üveglapot s végignézhetjük a párzást, ami a habfészek alatt zajlik, mert ott a nőstény, ha kell, el tud bújni a növények között, ugyanis a hím nagyon vad és szenvedélyes. A pár a fészek alatt van az ikrázás idején, majd a megtermékenyített ikrákat begyűjti a fészekbe. A nőstényt ezután azonnal ki kell emelni a medencéből. Amint úszni kezdenek az ivadékok, sóféreglárvával kell etetni őket.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 28)

<TABLE class=halak cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=700 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>


</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>



Ceyloni tüskésszárnyú hal
(Belontia signata) 





Békés harcoshal
(Betta imbellis) 





Sziámi harcoshal
(Betta splendens) 





Borneói harcoshal
(Betta unimaculata) 





Mézgurámi
(Colisa chuna) 





Ajakos gurámi
(Colisa fasciata) 





Törpe gurámi
(Colisa lalia) 





Csőrös bozóthal
(Ctenopoma acutirostre) 





Kongói kúszóhal
(Ctenopoma fasciolatum) 





Hegyesfejű kúszóhal
(Ctenopoma oxyrhynchum) 





Csókos gurámi
(Helostoma temminckii) 





Hegyesfarkú paradicsomhal
(Macropodus cupanus) 






(Macropodus ocellatus) 





Kínai paradicsomhal
(Macropodus opercularis) 





Fekete kínai paradicsomhal
(Macropodus opercularis concolor) 






(Microctenopoma ansorgii) 





Óriás gurámi
(Osphronemus gorami) 





Maláj gurámi
(Sphaerichthys osphromenoides) 





Gyöngygurámi
(Trichogaster leerii) 





Szalagos gurámi
(Trichogaster pectoralis) 





Kék gurámi
(Trichogaster trichopterus) 





Morgó gurámi
(Trichopsis vittata)​
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 28)

(Alestes longipinnis) 





Aranysávos fejenálló lazac
(Anostomus ternetzi) 





Vörösúszójú pontylazac
(Aphyocharax rubripinnis) 





Afrikai nagypikkelyű lazac
(Arnoldichthys spilopterus) 





Barlangi vaklazac
(Astyanax mexicanus) 





Ibolyalazac, Kék pontylazac
(Boehlkea fredcochui) 





Csíkos baltahasú lazac
(Carnegiella strigata strigata) 





Fejenálló lazac
(Chilodus punctatus) 





Gyümölcsevő pirája
(Colossoma macropomum) 





Fecskendező pontylazac
(Copella arnoldi) 





Tárcsás lazac
(Corynopoma riisei) 





Kis rablólazac
(Crenuchus spilurus) 





Tallérlazac
(Ctenobrycon spilurus) 





Pöttyös baltahasú lazac
(Gasteropelecus maculatus) 





Baltahasú lazac, szekercelazac
(Gasteropelecus sternicla) 





Fekete tetra
(Gymnocorymbus ternetzi) 





Rézlazac
(Hasemania nana) 





Sárga kongólazac
(Hemigrammopetersius caudalis) 





Petitella
(Hemigrammus bleheri) 





Lándzsafoltú pontylazac
(Hemigrammus caudovittatus) 





Izzófényű pontylazac
(Hemigrammus erythrozonus) 





Zöld neonhal
(Hemigrammus hyanuary) 





Parázsszemű pontylazac
(Hemigrammus ocellifer) 





Aranyfoltos pontylazac
(Hemigrammus pulcher) 





Amanda lazac, parázslazac
(Hyphessobrycon amandae) 





Foltos úszójú üveglazac
(Hyphessobrycon bentosi) 





Ciklámenlazac
(Hyphessobrycon callistus) 





Kolumbia lazac
(Hyphessobrycon columbianus) 





Vörös foltú pontylazac
(Hyphessobrycon erythrostigma) 





Lángvövös pontylazac
(Hyphessobrycon flammeus) 





Fekete neonhal
(Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi) 





Háromsávos pontylazac
(Hyphessobrycon heterorhabdus) 





Rózsalazac
(Hyphessobrycon ornatus) 





Citromlazac
(Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis) 





Ezüstös pontylazac
(Hyphessobrycon scholzei) 





Serpalazac
(Hyphessobrycon serpae) 





Socolof pontylazac
(Hyphessobrycon socolofi) 





Kéklazac, királylazac
(Inpaichthys kerri) 





Fekete fantomlazac
(Megalamphodus megalopterus) 





Sárga fantomlazac
(Megalamphodus roseus) 





Vörös fantomlazac
(Megalamphodus sweglesi) 





Tányérlazac
(Metynnis schreitmuelleri) 





Gyémántlazac
(Moenkhausia pittieri) 





Vörösszemű pontylazac
(Moenkhausia sanctaefilomenae) 





Ferdén álló lazac
(Nannobrycon eques) 





Díszes törpeszájú hal
(Nannostomus beckfordi aripirangensis) 





Háromsávos törpeszájú hal
(Nannostomus marginatus) 





Császárlazac
(Nematobrycon palmeri) 





Vörös neonhal
(Paracheirodon axelrodi) 





Neonhal
(Paracheirodon innesi) 





Hamis vörösfejű pontylazac
(Petitella_georgiae.php) 





Kongó lazac
(Phenacogrammus interruptus) 





Törpe üveglazac
(Prionobrama filigera) 





Áttetsző pontylazac
(Pristella riddlei) 





Ferdén úszó lazac
(Thayeria boehlkei)​


----------



## afca (2009 Június 28)

*Vízinövények*


Alternanthera reineckii - Papagájvirág
Anubias barteri var. nana - Törpe vízilándzsa
Anubias heterophylla
Aponogeton crispus - Fodros vízikalász
Aponogeton madagascariensis - Madagaszkári vízikalász
Aponogeton ulvaceus - Salátalevelű vízikalász
Bacopa caroliniana - Nagylevelű bacopa
Barclaya longifolia - Hosszúlevelű Barclaya
Bolbitis heudelotii - Csipkés vízipáfrány
Cabomba aquatica - Tavi tündérhínár
Cabomba caroliniana - Karolinai tündérhínár
Cabomba furcata
Cardamine lyrata - Japán kakukktorma
Ceratophyllum demersum - Érdes tócsagaz
Ceratopteris sumatranus - Szumátrai vízipáfrány
Ceratopteris thalictroides - Sallangos vízipáfrány
Crinum calamistratum
Crinum thaianum
Cryptocoryne becketii - Beckett vízikelyhe
Cryptocoryne blassii - Blass vízikelyhe
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Didiplis diandra
Echinodorus cordifolius - Szívlevelű kardfű, Észak-amerikai széleslevelű kardfű
Echinodorus grisebachii
Echinodorus schlueteri
Echinodorus tenellus - Finom levelű amazonasi kardfű
Eichhornia crassipes - Lila vízijácint
Elodea densa
Fontinalis antipyretica - Forrásmoha 
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Hygrophila corymbosa
Hygrophila difformis - Vízicsillag
Hygrophila polysperma - Indiai vízicsillag
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis - Brazil mini kardfű
Limnophila sessiliflora - Kocsány nélküli ambulia
Ludwigia glandulosa - Tóalma
Ludwigia repens - Pirosfonákú tóalma
Marsilea quadrifolia - Mételyfű
Microsorum pteropus - Lándzsás vízipáfrány
Myriophyllum aquaticum - Süllőhínár
Myriophyllum tuberculatum
Najas guadalupensis - Guadelupai tüskéshínár
Nitella flexilis - Hajlékony csillárka
Nomaphila stricta - Vízi hortenzia
Nymphaea daubenyana - Dauben tündérrózsa
Nymphaea lotus - Törpe tündérrózsa
Riccia fluitans - Úszó májmoha
Sagittaria platyphylla
Sagittaria subulata - Úszó nyílfű
Saururus cernuus - Vízi orchidea
Vallisneria americana
Vallisneria spiralis - Közönséges valiznéria
Vesicularia dubyana - Jávai moha


----------



## Rainbow_Girl (2009 Július 20)

Milyen gyönyörűek ezek a betták! 
Kezdő vagyok még az akvarisztikában, tudna nekem valaki tanácsokat adni? Már régebb óta megtetszett a betta, és utánaolvastam, de sajnos elég agresszívak... Nem lehetne mégis tartani más hallal is? Mert olvastam, hogy az a lényeg, hogy két hím betta ne legyen egy akváriumban, mert addig harcolnak, míg az egyik életét nem veszti... azután meg azt olvastam, hogy EGYÁLTALÁN nem lehet más hallal, CSAK egyedül. Mondjátok, ha tudjátok pontosan! :2:
Amúgy még nincsenek halaim, csak én most szeretném fajtára, létszámra pontosan eldönteni, hogy milyeneket szeretnék. 60 literes akvárium vár rájuk Ha valakinek lenne ajánlata, hogy ekkora akváriumba miből hány/milyen fajta/mekkora hal lenne az optimális népesség, akkor az nyugodtan mondhatja Nem szeretném, ha esetleg rosszul választok, nem akvarisztika lesz, hanem állatkínzás:roll:


----------



## dromidee (2009 Július 21)

Szia Rainbow_Girl!
Bettákat tarthatsz más halakkal eggyütt, csak arra figyelj, hogy nelegyenek túl zsúfoltan, mert a betta terület védő! De ha megkérdezel egy állatkereskedésben egy szakértőt, biztosan hatalmas segítséget kapsz majd.


----------



## Kriszti215 (2009 Augusztus 5)

Szia!
Nekem nem jött be a több hím betta egy akvárium projekt. (200l-ben sem) Ha nősténnyel rakod össze, akkor is várható, hogy előbb-utóbb az a párosodás során el fog pusztulni. Mivel a hím (!) agyonveri. Nálam ez többször is előfordult.


----------



## madjar85 (2010 Január 3)

sziasztok,fekete szellemkéshalakat szeretnénk tartani, és ezzel kapcsolatban lenne két kérdésem, hátha valakinek van tapasztalata :1. milyen méretű akváriumban ajánlatos őket tartani? 2. melyik az a legkisebb másik hal, amikkel együtt lehet tartani őket?


----------



## madjar85 (2010 Január 4)

fekete szellemkéshal


----------



## miksi (2010 Január 4)

Én még csak tervezem az akváriumomat és szorgalmassan gyüjtögetek rá.Mivel egy legalább 400-litereset szeretnék ez még eltarthat egy darabig.Amugy tanganyika tavi sügereket szeretnék benne tartani ,főleg frontosákat(azok a kedvenceim)


----------



## cola (2011 Január 11)

Sziasztok! Kár, hogy nem folytatjátok. Egymástól nagyon sok mindent lehetne tanulni az akvarisztikáról. Leirhatnátok ki hogyan telepitette be az akváriumát, milyen felszereléseket használ benne, milyen halakat tartanak együtt, milyen növényekkel diszitette ....stb. A halak is megbetegednek, talán van akinek bevált módszere van egy bizonyos betegséggel kapcsolatban és ezt megoszthatná másokkal Kicsit fel kellene turbósitani ezt az oldalt hisz sokat lehetne egymástól tanulni, esetleg csere-berélni hisz a boltokban minden drága. Én ezzel a kis 20 literes gyári akváriummal kezdtem, benne 3 Black Molly és 3 Xifo halakkal.
Később vettem egy 35 literest 1-1 hal hozzávásárlásával, mü és élőnövény telepitése következett. Vásároltam hozzá Hydor K-20-as belső szürőt és autómata fütőt. Tökéletesen möködik Már van saját kis halam is, fekete Molly és egy dalmata molly ami nagyon szép. Közben vásároltam hozzájuk még guppykat 5 db-ot és most jelenleg van kb. 50-60 kis guppym Most vettem egy 120 literest akváriumot és az következik majd beállitani. Nézzétek meg a képeket, megpróbálom sorrendbe tenni, ahogy jöttek az akváriumok és a halak, hátha Ti is kedvet kaptok hozzá Jó éjszakát.


----------



## bunny17 (2011 Március 23)

nekem almacsigáim vannak,pár napja megdöglött az egyik.lila lett meg vmi hólyag jött ki a házából.fúj nagyon undi volt.gyorsan vizet cseréltem,remélem a többi nem pusztul el


----------



## szigyudown (2011 Március 24)

bunny17 írta:


> nekem almacsigáim vannak,pár napja megdöglött az egyik.lila lett meg vmi hólyag jött ki a házából.fúj nagyon undi volt.gyorsan vizet cseréltem,remélem a többi nem pusztul el



Öszintén remélem, hogy csak részleges vizcsre volt, különben ujabb kellemetlen meglepetésekre számíthatsz.


----------



## zsibzsib (2011 Április 11)

*Helló*

Én nem régen kezdtem el új hobbiként az akvarisztikát. Nagyon jó hobbi, csak ajánlani tudom.


----------



## cola (2011 Július 23)

Sziasztok! Hú de rég volt hozzászóló, mondjuk rég jártam én is itt Januárban kezdtem az akvarisztikát, akkor még egy 20 és 35 literes akváriumom volt. Azóta gyarapodtam és jelenleg 5 akvárium megy a lakásban Van 2db 25 literes 1 db. 35 literes és 2 db. 60 literes, ezek már müködnek, van egy 120 literes is de az még nincs beüzemelve. Nagyon szeretem a halakat és megnyugtató hatással is vannak rám szeretem nézegetni amikor uszkálnak Iskolába vannak rakva, azaz:ahogy születnek és ahogy nőnek mindig egy nagyobb akváriumba kerülnek. Jelenleg kb. 150 halam van összesen. A legtöbb ebből Guppi, van pár Black Molly is. Szivárványos Guppi halakat szeretem a legjobban, szép szinesek, hosszú farok úszóval. Hála...szépek, egészségesek. Minden akváriumban belső szűrő használok, szivacs és aktivszén müködtetésével. Hetente szűrők tisztitása, 2 hetente részleges vizcsere és szépen nőnek, sokasodnak Kb. 3 hete valahogy az egyik akváriumba bele ütött a mennykő, azaz darakór de pár nap alatt helyre jöttek a halak a Sera Costapur jóvoltából még csak meg sem érezték, hogy darakórosak, szerencsére még a kezdeti stádiumban észrevettem. De már tul vagyunk rajta és ficánkolnak azóta is
Irjátok le Ti is a z élményeteket, betegségeket, hisz egymástól sokat lehet tanulni és segitséget adni. 
További szép estét.Sziasztok.


----------



## sunocske (2011 Július 23)

Én most szeretnék egy akváriumot a fiamnak .Tudtok valamit tanácsolni, milyet vegyek?


----------



## cola (2011 Július 23)

Szia sunocske! Ez attól is függ szerintem, hogy hány éves a fiad? Tudja e már önálóan kezelni az akváriumot, itt a tisztásra, vizcserére gondolok nem az etetésre Ha 10-12 év alatti a fiad akkor szerintem egy 25 literes komplett akvárium szettet vegyél neki. Az fel van szerelve mindennel, ami kell egy akváriumba és könnyü kezelni is. De ha már nagyobb a fiad, akkor szerintem egy 60 literessel nyugodtan kezdhet és itt is javaslom még az akvárium szetteket. Ha már megszereti a halakat és a vele járó gondokat utána lehet bőviteni, vagy cserélni nagyobbra Ez az én véleményem


----------



## madipi (2011 Július 23)

Sziasztok akvaristák!??? 
Bocsi de szegény gyereknek tálcán kínáljátok a kudarcot. Vegyetek neki min 80-100 literes akváriumot! Lehet nagynak tűnik de kis akvárium nagy probléma. Nagyon nehéz fenntartani a biológiai egyensúlyt kevés vízben gondolok itt a PH értékre,a külömbözőbomlásanyagok hamar tönkre teszik a növényzetet a halakat.
Ajánlom elöször tájékozódjatok akvarista ismerősnél némelyik boltban is értenek hozzá na meg a jó öreg szakirodalom. Baráti üdvözlettel! Sok sikert!


----------



## cola (2011 Július 23)

madipi! egyetértek veled, de én azért javasoltam a kis akváriumot (bár nem tudom hány éves fiúról van szó) mert nagyon sok gyerek szeretne halakat és bizony amikor már a tisztitásról van szó, gondozásról, mindjárt ráunnak és lemondanak róla. Ideig, órákig érdekli Őket, sok gyereknél csak fellángolás. Egyébként igy igaz, ahogy irtad is, hogy nagyonbb akváriumot könnyebb kezelni, kevesebb vele a gond. Nekem is van kis akváriumom, de semmi problémám nincs a biológiai egyensúllyal, szépen elvannak a halak benne, nem pusztult még el egy sem, nem kell tul zsufolni egy akváriumot, no meg attól is függ, milyen halat tesznek majd bele. Lehet, hogy egy aranyhal fog csak a kis aksiba uszkálni Infókat lehet sok helyről gyűjteni, szakirodalom, sera füzetek, fórumokból (tapasztalatok). Sok hasznos dolgokat lehet találni a neten is Sziasztok.


----------



## buba7712 (2011 Július 30)

Sziasztok!!!

Én is nagyon szeretnék aquarisztikával foglalkozni...régebben már volt egy aquáriumom,pár hallal,de ennek már legalább 20 éve,ha nem több...
Ismét szeretnék pár halat " édesvizit ",mint pl.guppi,gurámi,neon,molli és valami harcsafajta...
a kérdésem az lenne,hogy egy kb.100l-es aquáriumban mennyi,milyen fajtát lehet gond nélkü tartani,plussz növények..
Köszi előre is,Rita


----------



## nyogam (2011 November 29)

Van egy törpeharcsánk akváriumban. Már három éve velünk él. Ki tudja meddig él egy törpeharcsa?


----------



## zorral (2012 Január 10)

Sziasztok!!! Kedves Rita.

Nekem egy 80-100 l aquáriumom van ,
20-30guppi,egy algaevő ,egy csigaevő pár csiga két 2-3 garnéla van benne.
Növények amennyi tetszik neked. Nincs sok gondom vele.



Annai írta:


> Nekem is fátyolfarkúim vannak, de én nem merném őket harcoshallal tartani
> Nincs véletlenül ötletetek azt illetően, hogy több éve egészséges gömbmoháim mi okból kezdhettek el egyszerre csak szétesni?


 

Szia! Nekem amíg volt fátyolfarkúm az szedte szét (ette)a gömbmohámat. De a moha azóta is megvan csak 3 részben.


----------



## buba7712 (2012 Január 19)

zorral írta:


> Sziasztok!!! Kedves Rita.
> 
> Nekem egy 80-100 l aquáriumom van ,
> 20-30guppi,egy algaevő ,egy csigaevő pár csiga két 2-3 garnéla van benne.
> ...



Nagyon szépen köszönöm válaszod..ilyen halmennyiség mellet talán megelékszem egy kisebb akváriummal is...


----------



## vali1 (2012 Január 27)

Sziasztok!
Most rendezünk be egy akváriumot, szeretném tudni, hogy a fa díszeket amit üzletben vásároltunk meddig kell áztatni és utána mit kell vele csinálni?

Köszönöm előre is a választ!


----------



## alex222 (2012 Február 10)

Üdv Vali1

Azt szokták mondani hogy addig kell áztatni amíg le nem merül a víz alá. És én használat előtt jól kiforráznám.


----------



## gabrinus (2012 Február 11)

*Vízalatti fa*

Bizony, csatlakoznék az előző véleményhez, van hogy évekig is kell áztatni, és még akkor is barna levet ereszt. A kifőzés se árt...


----------



## gabrinus (2012 Február 11)

*Meddig él?*



nyogam írta:


> Van egy törpeharcsánk akváriumban. Már három éve velünk él. Ki tudja meddig él egy törpeharcsa?



Olyan 5-10 éves korukig élnek, a tartás minőségétől függően...


----------



## gabrinus (2012 Február 11)

Annai írta:


> Nekem is fátyolfarkúim vannak, de én nem merném őket harcoshallal tartani
> Nincs véletlenül ötletetek azt illetően, hogy több éve egészséges gömbmoháim mi okból kezdhettek el egyszerre csak szétesni?



Természetes élőhelyein fejlődésében nagy szerepet játszik a víz hullámzása, ugyanis kolóniáiban a gömböcskék egymáson több sorban helyezkednek el, és a víz mozgatja őket úgy, hogy a gömbök minden oldalról kaphassanak az éltető fényből. Ezenkívül a mozgó víz felületüket is tisztán tartja a rárakódott üledéktől. Akváriumban ezt a tisztogatási műveletet saját kezűleg kell elvégeznünk. Időnként egy-egy gömböcskéről lesodródik egy darabocska, vagy maximális méretét meghaladva a fizikai törvényei miatt szétesik (felület-térfogat arány). Ezekből a darabokból új kolóniák fejlődnek, igaz eléggé lassan, hiszen növekedési ütemük alig 5-10 mm egy évben.

Nagyon óvatosan emeljük ki a vízből, mert mivel belül üreges, kezünkben könnyen széteshet. Szakirodalom szerint a kolónia barnulását vizükhöz hozzáadott sóval kezelhetjük.

Ez a növényt ajánlható kezdő- és haladó akva-kertészeknek, sőt bármely akváriumba is. Nem igényel külön CO2-ot vagy túl sok megvilágítást. Megél kevés fényen is, de a magas fényerőt is elviseli. Szereti a kristálytiszta vizet, és a mérsékelt vízmozgást. Huzamosabb ideig a 24 °C-nál magasabb hőmérsékletet nem viseli el. Érdekes megfigyelni, hogy egyes halak hogyan görgetik ide-oda a gömböcskéket, vagy ahogy ha a sok megvilágítástól oxigéngömböcskékkel telítődő kolónia liftezik a talaj és a vízfelszín között.

Szaporításuk egyszerű: darabokat törünk le, és azt hagyjuk évekig fejlődni, de hogy szép gömbölyűek legyenek, gyakran forgassuk őket  !


----------



## Joco0001 (2012 Február 14)

Sziasztok! Hogyan működik az akvarisztika ,pl. Kanadában? Ki honnan ír?


----------



## mau5 (2012 Március 16)

sziasztok!
szeretnék rákot tartani. eddig halaim voltak.


----------



## tisztahiszti (2012 Június 16)

Érdekelne ha valakinek volna tanácsa,hogy mi lehet az a zöld trutyi ami úszik a kerti tó felszínén.Amennyiben hűvös az idő nem válik ki a felszínen.A meleg időpontban pediglen eléggé be takarja a felszínt.Szabadulni hálóval nem lehet tőle.Most úgy látszik,hogy a kimerés-vödörbe hagyni,hogy bele áramoljon-sikeres.A virágokat locsolom velük,nagyon izlik nekik.Másik kérdésem,hogy a teki miért vacsizza meg a tavirózsát ? A vízi saláta is ízlik neki ,na de a tavirózsa..az igen..


----------



## tasunko2 (2012 November 5)

Afrikai sügerek nagyon szépen tudnak mutatni, most is vannak otthon 2 akváriumban.
A lakás dísze lehet egy szép akvárium!


----------



## Korosi77 (2013 Január 28)

Sziasztok, gondolkodok venni othonra akvariumot viszont nem tudom hogyan hat ki a haz (ablakok) parasodasara. Ugyanis az utobbi idobent pont ezzel kuzdunk para elszivoval. Tehat ha van valakinek tapasztalata hogy mennyi valtozik meg a hazban a paratartal azt nagyon megkoszonnem. Udv. Szlovakiabol


----------



## Sityu72yamaha (2013 Február 13)

Jó estét mindenkinek örülök hogy találtam ilyen témát is én is tartottam eleven szülőket meg zebra dániokat ikráztattam nagyon macerás volt de nagyon tetszett mára már nincsenek eleven szülőim volt két cápa harcsám az egyiket vak két nagy plekóm azon töröm a fejem lehet az egyiktől meg válok ha úgy döntők h ajándék lenne akit érdekel ????


----------



## Sityu72yamaha (2013 Február 13)

Szia én nem tapasztaltam párásodást a lakásban mert le van fedve az akvárium és amit párásodik az vissza csöpög a vizbe nem tudom segitettem e szia


----------



## buba7712 (2013 Március 24)

Sziasztok!

Majd 2 év után sikerült beszereznem eg 56literes akváriumot...
Érdeklődni szeretnék,hogy miként kezdhetem el a betelepítését...aljzat,növényzet stb...
Természetessen többféle halat szeretnék együtttartani,de nem tudom,hogy a halak természeténél fogva ez lehetséges-e...
Én guppy-ra,neon-ra,gyöngygurámira esetleg xifora ( ez utóbbit nem tudom,hogy jól írtam-e ) gondoltam...
Tudnátok nekem ebben segíteni...
Írhattok esetleg privátban is....
Köszönöm...


----------



## cola (2013 Március 24)

Szia buba7712! Tudok neked ajánlani egy oldalt ahol sok mindent megtudhatsz a növényekről, halakról, (bár még fogják majd fejleszteni) de szerintem ami Téged érdekel már megtalálod rajta. Remélem tudok vele segíteni.
Szép napot!
http://hajdunanashalak.mindenkilapja.hu/html/22488706/render/novenytipusok


----------



## gepvarro (2013 Április 10)

Meddig él egy ékszeteknős? Teljesen ellentmondásos infókat találok erről.


----------



## jedilovag (2013 Augusztus 27)

vali1 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Most rendezünk be egy akváriumot, szeretném tudni, hogy a fa díszeket amit üzletben vásároltunk meddig kell áztatni és utána mit kell vele csinálni?
> 
> Köszönöm előre is a választ!


Én ezt úgy oldottam meg annak idején, hogy elutaztam a Dunapartra és ott szedtem össze a fa kellékeket. Ezt követően otthon kifőztem és azután is még áztattam vízben hetekig.


----------



## staccato (2015 Május 25)

- nekem a mai napig van olyan Afrikai sügérem, ami szájba hordozza a kicsinyeit! nagyon érdekesek!  és biztonságosak!


----------



## Abrak2 (2015 Június 14)

Kicsit ellaposodott ez a topic. Lenne kedvetek közösen feléleszteni? Lenne olyan infó, forrás stb. amit szívesen megbeszélnénk, megosztanánk?


----------

